# Blood and Steel



## Perseverance (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I searched and couldn't find the thread so... 

*Blood and Steel*





> The story begins with an eradication of Qingcheng by a group of martial art fanatic from Wudong, whose master and disciples only has one belief – to become the strongest. In order to maintain the supremacy, it takes over all the other martial arts group and kill those refuse to yield themselves to it.
> 
> Yan Heng, a young swordman in Qingcheng, was saved by ‘Wudang Hunter' Jing Lie, who also lost his fellows because of Wudong. Being the only remnant of their groups, the two allied and start their journey of revenge.




*Spoiler*: _Art_ 











The art is obviously very good, but for me, this is one of the best samurai manhua's  to come out since the likes of Vagabond/Blade of the Immortal.

You can read it here; Ch.3
Can dl it here - Ch.3

Only 8 chapters translated so far


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been reading this for a while and have been pretty impressed by it.  Not only is the art gorgeous but it also has a pretty decent story so far.


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 19, 2011)

I had to stop reading half way through to pop some popcorn. Thanks!


----------



## hadou (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been reading this series since it became translated. It is very good; the art is amazing and the storyline is very promising.


----------



## hadou (Feb 19, 2012)

Chapter 12 is out. 

Looks like up to chapter 46


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow! Great series so far & amazing art! I love it.


----------



## hadou (Feb 28, 2012)

Chapter 13 is out

The chapter


----------



## hadou (Mar 15, 2012)

Chapter 15 is out

Chapter 24


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 20, 2012)

This manga is highly promising and I think it is derived from an actual ongoing swordfighting novel. 

Surprisingly, the antagonist camp is based off a traditionally well-reputed martial arts school. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 23, 2012)

Been reading it for a while, it has a great pace. The descriptions on battle scenes are quite detailed, so you can really feel what's going on in the character's mind as they strike their opponent.

I always love reading mangas based on swordsmanship, especially if it's well-handled. Oh and also, Linglan is fucking awesome.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

This manhwa(?) Is really good, the plot isn't bad at all and the art is impeccable.

Remembering character is a bitch though, the guy with the dreads shall be reffered to as jack sparrow from now on


----------



## Stringer (Mar 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> This manhwa(?) Is really good, the plot isn't bad at all and the art is impeccable.
> 
> Remembering character is a bitch though


This one's a manhua. But yeah, unfortunately character names are often a deterrent to most readers that try to get into manhua and manwha series. Preventing some to get past that small barrier, and access the rich and rather original stories that some of them may provide.

It's best to only memorize the most important/interesting part of their name, if you're starting out, rather than trying to remember the whole thing. After a while, it really won't be bothersome anymore.



> the guy with the dreads shall be reffered to as jack sparrow from now on


rofl, well I guess that works too


----------



## Litho (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks interesting. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 24, 2012)

Meet Mr Yao. He is beyond cool.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been eager to know more of Wudang head-master's personality.

Let's see what this mofo's all about.


----------



## hellosquared (Mar 24, 2012)

there are a lot of homophones in chinese and if you do a literal translation of a name, sometimes it'll sound something like a native american name, little dragon, lucky something,etc etc


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 25, 2012)

Yao Lianzhou has an arrogant and impatient personality alright.

A sneak peak of Chapter 25: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yao: Is Huashan Sect's Zhenyue Hall located on this western peak? Do I make my way there from here?

Huashan member: You got that wrong. You don't _make your way_ from here. You have to _pass through_ from this place.

Yao: Don't waste my time. Just bring me there.

Naturally, the Huashan member was very unhappy and he challenged Mr Yao. I leave you to guess how it ended.




I love the fast pacing of the story right now and how it goes straight to the point to wipe out Qingcheng Sect so that the Yan Heng could immediately progress on his journey to seek revenge or enlightenment? 

Hu Linglan is quite fiesty I would say. If I were someone from the older era, I would be terrified by her dress sense.


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2012)

Is chap 15 the latest, or am I behind??


----------



## hadou (Mar 25, 2012)

Chapter 16 is out

Giant Killing 113


----------



## Stringer (Mar 25, 2012)

So by trailing Linglan's every movements Wudang spies were finally able to locate Jie, sucks for him. Anyways, looking forward to Linglan and Hunter's interactions.


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 25, 2012)

wow the art :amazed
I'll give this a try. The only manhua I've read is The Ravages of Time. This may be good too.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 25, 2012)

This is 1000X better than Garaman.


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2012)

I read the first 2 chapters. It's a very good manhua.

It reminds a bit of Basilisk and The Ravages Of Time.

The whole scenery and atmosphere.

The artwork is great.


----------



## Kumanri (Apr 6, 2012)

Chapter 17 is out also: 

The World God Only Knows 184


----------



## Stringer (Apr 6, 2012)

The squad sent to kill Jing Lie have cought up faster than I expected, and each of them seem quite powerful. . . Let's see how the Jing gets himself out of this mess, the odds are heavily against him.


----------



## hadou (Apr 12, 2012)

Chapter 18 is out

Ch. 74


----------



## Stringer (Apr 12, 2012)

Goddamn... this chapter was fukin' awesome. 

Each of those 62 pages was a real delight.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Goddamn... this chapter was fukin' awesome.
> 
> Each of those 62 pages was a real delight.



Yeah, the fight was pretty damn good.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 12, 2012)

Hmm I tried reading this, but something about the box narration of events in the first chapter that turned me off. Is this a common thing in Manhua?

Read something else EGscans finished recently called Gwi, which was ok. 

Damn they have a lot of titles, but I'm not sure how many of them are good.


----------



## Kumanri (Apr 13, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> Hmm I tried reading this, but something about the box narration of events in the first chapter that turned me off. Is this a common thing in Manhua?
> 
> Read something else EGscans finished recently called Gwi, which was ok.
> 
> Damn they have a lot of titles, but I'm not sure how many of them are good.



Are you referring to the use of very short sentences to introduce a scene or something? If so, I think it is a dramatization effect. Sometimes, a few Chinese characters can convey loads of meanings and it gives a lot of impact when a sentence is kept short on purpose. But once you translate it, the meaning will be somewhat diluted and one-dimensional.

My advice is to hang on to this manhwa; don't put it down until you see the headmaster of Wudang in action. Trust me, it will be worth it. (I am reading the original novel now so I know....)


----------



## Xnr (Apr 13, 2012)

I just started out (and caught up) with this because of a recommendation from a Vinland Saga fan. Very good and I'm really forward to some more chapters. 

I was also amazed chapter 18 was 64 pages . I never realised how long these were as I was sprinting through the available chapters.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 14, 2012)

Great art. Love how the dude has hair with dreads. Spanish tattoo on his arm. I really liked the story.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 29, 2012)

Chapter 19 is out.

I must say, Linglan has been quite efficient throughout this fight. I'm liking her more and more.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, that sure was an exciting fight.


----------



## Kumanri (Apr 30, 2012)

Linglan is described to be a woman with an above-average build hence she could swing the nodachi like men. It is quite an unconventional take since normally female characters would spot lighter and faster weapons. 

Later into the story, my gut feeling is that Yan Heng would turn out to be the most proficient compared to Jing Lie and Linglan. Right now, he has confidence issues and lacks experience. However, his talent will make up for it in the future.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 30, 2012)

on the last chapter: all i could say was WOW!! 

author mentions that everything happened in 10 quick breaths...i read the whole thing in one breath...man that was awesome 

i would kill to see this animated.....................



PROPERLY!! no censoring and shit!!!


----------



## Raviene (Apr 30, 2012)

...also am i the only one having a hard time w/ their names??


what i usually do is i just go by their faces/looks (eg. dread locks guy, damn big woman, the bandana guy etc.)

 but sometimes w/ the art (w/c is good BTW) makes it difficult for me to recognize the characters especially the villains...

... so what i do next is i go by their weapons (eg. the claw guy, the guy w/ pointy rings thing, the chain guy etc.) 

anyone doing the same??


----------



## Kumanri (Apr 30, 2012)

Raviene said:


> ...also am i the only one having a hard time w/ their names??
> 
> 
> what i usually do is i just go by their faces/looks (eg. dread locks guy, damn big woman, the bandana guy etc.)
> ...




Lol. Try remembering only the first character of their names then! It is the family name, will be easier.

E.g. Jing Lie => Jing
       Yan Heng => Yan
       Ye Chenyuan => Ye

Or go by their roles. The anti-Wudang trio vs the Wudang clan. For Wudang, it is easier if you identify them by their hierarchy and the force they belong to. This will be very clear when the other two forces of Wudang are introduced.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 5, 2012)

This is a great series, it reminds me of Ravages of Time and Vagabond when I first read it, and IMO it's just as good.


----------



## hadou (May 7, 2012)

Chapter 20 is out

Chapter 51


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Wonderful conclusion to the fights.


----------



## Stringer (May 8, 2012)

Another great chapter. Yan Heng's panels were very well drawn. 

Too bad the old man died. Didn't expect Yunlan to behead him on top of it. He'll most likely use that head as a trophy to atone for his squad's failure to kill Jing.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Chapter 21 is out.

KAZUYUKI TAKAHASHI!!111!!


----------



## Stringer (May 21, 2012)

Nnice transitional chapter. Tong's cheerful nature is a good addition to the team, much needed in the grim journey they've chosen. Although they might need to recruit one member of Jing Lie's caliber soon, as they might not be as lucky in their next encounter with Wundang. I'm curious to see the dynamic they'll have as a group.


----------



## hadou (May 28, 2012)

Chapter 22 is out

here

The story is about to become more complex.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Is Wudang's Headmaster the Emperor or did I understand that incorrectly?  

In any case it's certainly interesting to see him.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 28, 2012)

Why is this only 3 pages long.


----------



## Xnr (May 28, 2012)

This manga is really good and I love such types of stories. But gosh, the names, oh, the names. I do think the emperor was shown to be Wudang's master with all the clusterfuck of names (and people who keep dying off), I can't really tell...


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2012)

Great read, I liked the emphasis on Hou's journey in Wudang. His next encounter with Yan Heng is bound to be interesting.




Eternal Goob said:


> Is Wudang's Headmaster the Emperor or did I understand that incorrectly?


They're two different entities, the confusion is mainly because this page from chapter 20 wasn't translated. In which the author announced the Emperor's upcoming introduction. Someone on Egscans provided a rough translation of the image sometime ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				markzz said:
			
		

> basically most of the info will be revealed in the future.
> Summarized version:
> 
> *[The 3 people on the left]* : The Emperor (centre), Jiang Bin (to Emperor's left) and Qian Ning (to emeperor's right). They will be introduced in this volume, and information will be availiable in this vol.
> ...








I expect the headmaster's formal introduction to have a bit more _'omphf'_ to it.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Ah, thanks for clearing it up Unshaken Faith.


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2012)

Hey sure, no problem.


----------



## Kumanri (May 29, 2012)

Wudang's headmaster's picture was revealed in page 20 of this chapter:
Ch. 82

Don't worry, he will definitely not disappoint.


----------



## Kumanri (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure if you guys saw the book cover for Vol 5 before.


Here's the cover for book 6 also:


All the Wudang goodness. 

Book 6 has a very epic dialogue, I will put it in spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wudang headmaster Yao Lianzhou greeted Huashan headmaster upon entering the main hall of Huashan on the pretext of "coming to Huashan for a friendly spar". This was after he wtf pwned a Huashan member earlier.
Huashan headmaster: You call that a friendly spar? You came here unannounced and killed my disciple. It's a laughing stock that you, as headmaster of Wudang do not even know the basic rule and courtesy of sending a letter to announce your intention to challenge us. Instead, you're behaving like a mad dog, biting people at random.

Yao Lianzhou: I have no concern for rules that do not help make me stronger.

This reply was greeted with an uncomfortable silence and a Huashan elder thought the exchange between the two headmasters was quite unbecoming and tried to mediate. But evidently, that's not how Wudang works.... 

The Huashan arc is my favorite segment so far.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Wudang headmaster's headmaster sounds like a pretty awesome guy.


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 1, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> Not sure if you guys saw the book cover for Vol 5 before.
> 
> 
> Here's the cover for book 6 also:
> ...



Amazing artwork. Amazing series.


----------



## mali (Jun 1, 2012)

Still bummed about the old mans death  .


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 1, 2012)

But he died like a boss


----------



## NaruChan (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome series, can't wait for more! Can't wait for more Wudang disciples in action.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 24, 2012)

It sure took long for this chapter to come out, glad there's finally an update. 

I'm eager to find out more about the taboo surrounding the third assistant headmaster, Chenyuan. It sounds interesting.


----------



## hadou (Jun 24, 2012)

The headmaster of Wudang seems to be a beast. I am also curious as to the assistant that only the headmaster can control.


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't wait until the main character is capable of fighting someone like the headmaster.


----------



## NaruChan (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn the chapter was so awesome.

Anyway i couldn't take it and went googling around hoping to find more translated info and i found this : Ch.43 . Basically hdiuy translated summaries of the manhua (till vol 6 ) and novel ( till vol 6. The manhua is adapted from the novel). So i figured i would share this here. Damn i can't wait for the manhua to reach the novel volumes.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 26, 2012)

This is good series. The only thing confusing was at the beginning the names of the disciples. Xing Xin yea


----------



## Stringer (Jul 8, 2012)

Chapter 24


Better get your panties ready for what's about to happen.


----------



## hadou (Jul 8, 2012)

Chapter 24 is an amazing chapter. The next one will be epic.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

The headmaster, assuming that it is him, is incredible.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 9, 2012)

He is a kid?


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

Ryuksgelus said:


> He is a kid?



I think that he's just a rather handsome man.  I don't see him being younger than 18.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 10, 2012)

That was bad ass...


----------



## Kumanri (Jul 10, 2012)

What did I say earlier about the headmaster of Wudang? Hahahaha!!! 

He looks slightly effeminate but he is described in the novel as being in his 30s and has fair complexion. 30s is a fairly young age to lead a martial arts school as you can see that majority of the strong men and headmasters are usually middle-aged or older. Yan Heng is now 18 or early 20s and he has shown incredible potential. Who knows if he can become the second Yao Lianzhou in the future?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 10, 2012)

Your first assumption is more accurate, Yan Heng is 17 at the beginning of the story. Which is also the age at which he becomes an adept of Quing Cheng. If memory serves me right he achieved that rank at a much younger than all of his previous peers. His talent is undeniable -- despite only learning the basics of the Quing Cheng style and his lack of experience. So yeah, I personally do think he has the potential to grow as fast as Yao did.

And unfortunately, I don't see Jing [Hunter] lasting very long during the course of the manga. I see him passing the torch to Yan after suffering deadly wounds at some point. Jing's fighting style focuses more on raw strength, but I think Yan Heng's artful and gracious fighting style is most fitting to face Yao in the final battle against Wudang.

How many chapters ahead are you right now btw? No spoilers though.


----------



## Kumanri (Jul 10, 2012)

I have read the manhwa till the end of volume 6 by now (it was released in May). Volume 7 should be out in August if we are lucky. Chapter 24 was the last chapter of volume 5 btw and the fansubbers are already catching up. 

Novel wise, it is a huge stretch ahead. Chapter 24 is probably at book 3 of 10.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 10, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks for the info.


----------



## hadou (Jul 19, 2012)

Chapter 25 is out

*Perhaps* you could've defeated me even without becoming a hollow

Amazing chapter; the fight scenes are exquisite.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent start to the fight, the headmaster of Wudang is suitable awesome.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah it's off to a good start. I like the fact that Yao didn't completely overwhelm Huashan's second strongest from the get-go. So despite the fact that Yao outmaneuvered his opponent's strikes, the latter still held his own. Nice swordplay, loved the detailed fight sequences. 

So Yao's aim is not only to conquer all weapon based combat styles, but hand-to-hand styles as well, uh. Wudang school's ambition is off the chain.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

I wonder how the main character will end up beating such an awesome school.


----------



## hadou (Jul 20, 2012)

So much has been built up on the Wudang headmaster that it is hard to imagine the main character defeating him.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder how the main character will end up beating such an awesome school.


Indeed, and therein lies the challenge. It'll be interesting to see them hone their skills to measure up to Wudang's higher ups. I think the fact that Yan Heng's group will frequently be exposed to life and death situations provided by Wundang assailants sent to have their heads, will allow them to increase their development at a faster rate. Although I hope the author doesn't rush it.


----------



## hadou (Jul 26, 2012)

Chapter 26 is out

_Utsusemi_

Amazing chapter. There is no other martial arts series that is as detailed as this one.


----------



## dream (Jul 26, 2012)

Excellent chapter, Wudang's headmaster is a monster.  Can't wait to see how this concludes.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 26, 2012)

_''Undefeatable''_ 

The guy's just on another level, nice chapter.


----------



## Kumanri (Jul 29, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> _''Undefeatable''_
> 
> The guy's just on another level, nice chapter.



Or, you can simply substitute with "Hopelessness" for Huashan's case.  

The fight with Sima Taiyuan is one of the most detailed displays of Yao's ability so far. Sima would have really gone a long way if he had not encountered Yao and ended his career so prematurely. It's plain bad luck.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 30, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> Or, you can simply substitute with "Hopelessness" for Huashan's case.


Hmm? Rofl, just what in the world are you babbling about Kuma. The word I've put in quotation marks is meant to be a tip of the hat to the very last page of this chapter. Which I personally thought was quite a classy note the author used to end the chapter, right after it reached its climax.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, to be honest his skills far exceeded my expectations. I'm still pondering if it's a good or a bad thing. But now we know exactly how strong Yan Heng and Jing have to become to defeat Yao, and as of right now it sure seems like a long ass cliff to climb.

Well anyway, now I can't wait to see what Yan's group have been up to.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2012)

I just hope that Lao isn't defeated through bullshit means.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2012)

Same, that would be an unfortunate prospect. The author has done a great job so far.


----------



## hadou (Aug 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I just hope that Lao isn't defeated through bullshit means.



I don't think that will happen. The author doesn't seem like the kind to do something like this.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

I did a couple of summarised translations of the novels (so far i have done 3-7), so for people who are interested just click the tab . Though it contains spoilers for people who are reading the manhua. Currently the manhua translated by egscans is at where novel 3 is ( Currently there are 11 novels , 7 manhua volumes and on-going).  

To see the original posts just go here

*Spoiler*: _novel vol 3 Part I_ 




I didn?t read from the start of Vol 3 but rather from the part where Fan Zong when to find Yao Lian Zhou. 

Throughout the novels, the author has sections dedicated to the more in-depth stuff about the martial arts in the book and co-relation with real life martial arts, stuff about the sects etc.And the 9 big sects are revealed in this volume :
- Shaolin Sect
-Wudang Sect
-Emei Sect
-Mt Hua Sect
-Qing Cheng Sect
-Kong Tong Sect
-8 Trigram Sect
- Xin Yi Sect
- Mi Zong Sect
The 9 big sect can be broken up into ?6 mountains? and ?3 men?(literally means door ). The 3 men are Xin Yi, 8 Trigram and Mi Zong. The ?6 mts? disciples are situated deep in the mountains to train their martial arts. The ?3 men? are not located at one place, they have more disciples then the ?6 mountains? . The ?3 men? don?t call themselves sects but ?men? (though it can be translate into sect).Their standards are not as high as the ?6 mountains? as their disciples do not isolate themselves to train on their martial arts. In the eyes of the people, the position of ?3 men? are lower then that of the ?6 mountains?.  But the ?3 men? have their elite warriors who goes through tough training and their martial art standards won?t lose to disciples from the ?6 mountains? . 

------------------------

-It has been 3 months since Jing Lie & Co boarded Min Jiang Gang?s boat and left Cheng Du. All these while they have been training. Yan Heng has been teaching Tong Qing Qing Cheng Sect?s sword techniques to Tong Qing. She is frustrated at her progress. In the past her father always ask other people to teach her and within 3 months she could learn the whole set of moves. But now she learned only around 8 moves. Yan Heng says that because those people don?t want to lose their job and thus keep teaching a lot in a very fast pace.Yan Heng says that real kung fu isn?t learned in such a way. Tong Qing angers Yan Heng by saying that if Jing Lie who is stronger were to teach her, she would learn better

-Jing Lie says that he willing to learn any martial in the world to become stronger, even if it is Wudang?s. Tong Qing?s father( Tong Bo Xiong) arrives. Upon knowing that Yan Heng is Qing Cheng Sect?s disciple, Tong Bo Xiong betrothed his daughter to Yan Heng. But Yan Heng rejects. Bo Xiong then says that there is news that Wudang?s sect Leader is heading to Guan Zhong( a place name) Jing Lie deduce that he is on his way to Mt Hua sect. Tong Qing goes back with her father while the rest heads to Guan Zhong.

-While Yao Lian Zhou is on his way up to Mt Hua. Mt Hua sect gathers everyone. Mt Hua sect also has their own ?Dao Chuan Disciple? like Qing Cheng Sect. But they have a total of 44 ?Dao Chuan Disciple?. Among the 44 are 10 who are known as ?Mt Hua 10 Wei Yi? ,they are the pillars of the future Mt Hua sect. There?s also the ?Four Lian Shi? they are the martial arts juniors of Mt Hua sect?s Leader. In terms of position they are like what Wudang Vice Headmasters are to Wudang. There?s also 2 elders, t hey are the martial arts grand master?s junoirs of the current generation of Mt Hua disciples ( that probably sound confusing, basically they are 1 generation higher then ?Four Lian Shi? and Mt Hua sect?s Leader).And of course there is Mt Hua sect?s 54 years old leader ? Jiu Xian Shen Jian? Liu Zong Wu. ( There are many literal translation due to Xian. But to me ,I guess ?9 Xian God Sword? sounds the coolest.Though the most common translation would be 9 Now God Sword and it sounds bad.)


-Yao Lian Zhou arrives . One of the ?Four Lian Shi? guess that Lian Zhou looks like he?s above 25 years old but younger then 31. Lian Zhou wants to challenge Mt Hua sect sword techniques. Liu Zong Wu says that Lian Zhou is pretty bold, coming up to Mt Hua alone. In his command hundreds of Mt Hua disciples could attack Lian Zhou and seals his death. But Lian Zhou replies that whether he will die or not will only be determined once they try. Lian Zhou wants to change拳出少林，剑归华山 to 剑和拳, 此后皆尊武当 (which means something like Wudang will be respected for its sword and fist techniques) and he wants to prove that wudang is invincible.


-Si Ma Tai Yuan, the chief of the ?Ten Wei Yei? volunteers to challenge Lian Zhou. Si Ma Tai Yuan is 42 years old and is confirmed to be the Leader in around 10 years time. Lian Zhou uses Wudang Form Sword ( the one that Ye Chen Yuan used against He Zi Shen ) to force Si Ma Tai Yuan to use different Mt Hua sword techniques and keep breaking the Mt Hua sword techniques. When Lian Zhou decided he has seen enough of Mt Hua sword techniques, he slashes Si Ma Tai Yuan wrist.

- Lian Zhou then fights with Liu Zong Wu . Liu Zong Wu uses Mt Hua Sect highest level technique :  Fei Xian Jiu Shi ( Flying Immortal Nine Stance). Lian Zhou uses Tai Qi sword against Liu Zong Wu, Zong Wu uses a similar technique like that of He Zi Shen?s Shaking Scale ( in the match against Ye Chen Yuan, Zi Shen uses Shaking Scale to counter Ye Chen Yuan?s Tai Qi ). But Liu Zong Wu isn?t He Zi Shen and his opponent isn?t Ye Chen Yuan. Lian Zhou kills Zong Wu and grabs his sword.

- One of the ?Lian Shi? immediately shouts for 7 people( A mix of people from ? Ten Wei Yi? and ?Lian Shi?) to get into ? Mt Hua Bai Dou Sword Formation? . There?s a rule on Mt Hua sect that this sword formation can only be used when the sect is faced with great danger. The 7 people intent to kill Lian Zhou and surrounds Lian Zhou. But Lian Zhou is smiling because it?s the first time since arriving on Mt Hua that he has faced real danger. He is happy because there are lesser and lesser battles that can make him emit cold sweat. The last time was 3 years ago when Ye Chen Yuan challenged him in a private battle. After the battle Chen Yuan said that as long as Lian Zhou is on Wudang he will not content for the title of Leader.

-Lian Zhou is described as having an ability whose analogy is: an accountant, after taking a look at the accounts he can see which have been tampered with, and what expenditures can be cut. Another analogy would be like an artisan, after looking at cars,house,boats he can see which parts are improper and how to improve it. And thus Lian Zhou, with just a look can deduce any martial arts weakness, strength and conditions for using that move. Even the word ?genius? cannot be used to describe such a person.

-Lian Zhou breaks the sword formation killing 3 people and renders one person handicapped.1 of the elders was thinking of calling out to the hundred disciples out there to attack Lian Zhou, but in doing so there would be no meaning to such a sword sect.  Lian Zhou says that Mt Hua sect can either surrender and be part of Wudang or dissolve Mt Hua sect. The many people who have seen this people went home and spread around what they saw(Previously there are many people from Jian Xing Guan who followed Lian Zhou up Mt Hua). 1 month later, Mt Hua sect breaks all their swords, burns all their martial arts manual and announced that they will not practice anymore martial arts.

-Back to Jing Lie and co. Jing Lie explains to Yan Heng that as martial artists keep learning higher level techniques, they tend to forget the basics easily.  In the sense that there are times when people tend to form bad habits, sometimes they themselves wont notice these problems. As time pass they may form as an obstacle to improving. Thus there is a need to revise, 1 effective way is to teach others. This reminds Yan Heng of the time when he first became ?Dao Chuan Disciple?, his master did not teach him new techniques but rather asked him to teach others.

- As they approaches Xi An Fu ( a prefecture name), they met 2 Xin Yi Sect people ( Xin Yi can mean feelings,intentions etc ); Dai Kui and his martial arts junior Li Wen Qiong . Dai Kui tells the gang about what happened on Mt Hua. Together they head to a guest house owned by Yan Qing Tong to gather news on Yao Lian Zhou. Qing Tong is also from Xin Yi sect. Even though Qing Tong is Dai Kui and Li Wen Qiong? senior, his martial arts is lower then 2 of his juniors. Knowing that his martial arts talent has limits, he left and started an armed escort services.

- Not every can enter the guest house. Those from small sects are not allowed to enter. There are people from the nine big sects in the guest house. The more important ones are :
 1) Yuan Xing , young monk from Shaolin sect with hair (around 20++) who?s eating meat. He?s a ?Mu Ren Xiang?, someone who has gone through the harshest training in Shaolin temple.
 2) From Mi Zong sect (can be translated into Secret sect, secret clan sect etc) are ? Dong San Qiao?(Literally means Dong 3 bridges, with Dong being surname) Dong Chao and his martial art?s master?s junior ? Wu Fu Tie Shou?(can be translated into Crow Symbol Iron Hand) Han Tian Bao (Literally means Han Sky Leopard, Han being surname)
3) From 8 trigram sect: 52 years old ?Shui Zhong Zhan Yue?( Literally means Cutting moon in water) Yin Ying Chuan . He?s the younger brother of the current 8 trigram sect?s leader yin ying feng. 
4) The 2 previously mentioned people from Xin Yi Sect.

-Qing Tong mentions that even Kong Tong sect?s leader is coming here to help out. And so they discuss about the location of Lian Zhou and how they should deal with him. And so they decided to form an alliance and gang up on Lian Zhou. Qing Tong says that he?s still investigating?s Lian Zhou?s location. The reason Yuan Xing eats meat is because he will have more energy when its time to fight.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _novel 3 part II _ 



-Jing Lie doesn?t look like he is paying attention when Qing Tong is speaking and thus 3  Xin Yi sect members are pretty pissed and they fling a wine bottle at him.After which Jing Lie flings it back ,spilling the wine on the 3 people. Jing Lie wonders who is responsible for leaking the information about Lian Zhou out and what their intentions are. And says that its maybe a trap set up by Wudang sect. Jing Lie is only interested in Lian Zhou?s news and not the alliance and so he decides to leave. But people are pissed at his attitude. Dai Kui challenges Jing Lie to a fist fight on a table , saying that whoever who drops down first loses.

- As the fight goes on Jing Lie uses Muay Boran ( something which everyone else in the guest house have never seen before) and gains the upper hand. Jing Lie is capable of killing Dai Kui but forces both of them to drop down at the same time and suggests that it?s a draw. Dai Kui is embrassed. Jing Lie and Hu Ling Lan leaves while Yan Heng stays. Qing Tong gets info on the Lian Zhou?s location ( a brothel) and that he?s alone. Qing Tong feels that this is a good opportunity to make money. He feels that if the alliance is successful then he as the host will have a reputation boost. Resulting in good business prospect for his armed escort business. Qing Tong then pays the errant guy to do _?that? _thing that was previously discussed. (The discussion was done off-screen, its supposed to keep the readers into thinking what it is )Qing Tong announced that he knows that Lian Zhou is in the city but lies to everyone that he doesn?t know Lian Zhou?s exact location.

-Gui Dan Lei and his fellow Wudang comrades are in the city . Gui Lie thinks that the imperial court is responsible for spreading the news about Lian Zhou, as he thinks they are the only one capable of spreading news fast to many areas

- At the brothel. Yin Xiao Yan is a servant ?brought? by Lian Zhou. She knows that Lian Zhou doesn?t drink wine but tea which are more expensive then any wine. And that Lian Zhou likes to baths. Mrs Qiao (prostitute, whom has been ?brought? by Lian Zhou) plays the zither every night for Lian Zhou. Mrs Qiao has the freedom to reject any customer, but she did not reject Lian Zhou. There are times when she draws, recites poems and even sitting down doing nothing in the room with Lian Zhou. Still she does not feel bored. Xiao Yan hates the fact that she can?t hold her own fate in her own hands.

- Tong Qing chases up to Jing Lie and Hu Ling Lan, saying that her father asks and allows her to join them.

-Fan Zong is observing the corpse of the Qing Tong?s errant guy (got killed by Qing Tong?s armed escort men. The errant guy is someone from the prefecture who helps Qing Tong get info on Lian Zhou.). Xi An Prefecture is too big, thus Fan Zong has to observe the enemies? movements so as to find out news of Lian Zhou. Fan Zong searches the body and he finds nothing important. But he realizes that underneath the corpse?s fingernails is poison. He remembers that the errant guy previously was heading into the brothel and heads east.

The End


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

The character limit is killing me, so if there's a problem with the linking of the parts tell me.

*Spoiler*: _novel 4 part I_ 




I like the way the author writes his action, but it would be insane to translate every bit so most of the time i just summaries them. Oh and don't mind the horrible grammar, vocab and sentence structure.


-The alliance are moving off into 2 different directions ; west and east. The east ‘army’ consists of Yan Qing Tong leading his fellow Xin Yi sect people, Yan Heng and the people from Mi Zong Sect. Dai Kui carries a saber, Li Wen Qiong carries something like an ancient truncheon (honestly I have no idea what’s the correct English translation for this weapon. I searched around and it gave me ancient truncheon and mace. I image googled mace and truncheon and they look nothing like the result of my image googling of the original Chinese word 四棱鐵锏. You can google四棱鐵锏 to have a look or here) Han Tian Bao carries a Yan Ling blade ( a kind of blade) while Dong Chao carries a 9 section whip.

- The West ‘army’ consists of 8 trigram sect people and Yuan Xing. At this point of time Yuan Xing donned his “Shaolin Bronze Man Half Body Armour” which covers the left side of his whole body and he is holding on to his Qi Mei staff(name of a staff. Google 齐眉棍 to see, though it looks just like a normal staff). Yin Ying Chuan is holding on to a large Eight trigram saber (google 八卦刀 to have a look). In both of the armies there are many people from other sects. Qing Tong was the one who came out with the idea of having 2 group of people. 


-He told the others that his plan was to notify both groups once he has info on Lian Zhou. This way the nearest group can go and take on Lian Zhou and prevent him from moving around/escaping while the other will come immediately and help out, thus making the alliance more efficient. (But then readers know that Qing Tong already has the info and is up to no good)

-In a guest house not far away are Li Jun Yuan(who is described as a scribe) and “ Jin Yi Wei Assistant Guard Commander” Wang Fang. (After re-reading this few pages, I looked back at Jiang Bin’s rank and I realized I made a mistake. His rank shouldn’t be “commander of Jin Yi Wei” but rather the literal translation is something like “Official-In-Charge of Jin Yi Wei’s affairs”. I’m not familiar with the ranking system of the ancient china army/government and have to google around to figure it out. According to his description, Jian Bin is a military official and has soldiers stationed in the capital. And according to Qian Ning’s description, he is in command of the Jin Yi Wei ) Wang Fang mentions that after a direct order from Qian Ning, they started spreading news about Lian Zhou. Wang Fang don’t understand the intentions of the his higher ups, since the Jin Yi Wei never interfere with Wu Lin’s business. To know about the situation in Xi An Fu, all he has to do is to sent runners to get information. Thus he feels that it’s strange that he the ‘Assistant Guard Commander of Jin Yi Wei” have to make it down here personally. His superiors never told him what position Li Jun Yuan holds and only that he is from Ning Prince Palace. After hearing Ning Prince Palace, Wang Fang suddenly had many of his suspicion cleared. The novel describes some stuff about the ( Read about him on wiki, if you want. Though it may provide some spoilers considering this novel does have people who exist in the real world; some of the stuff in real life applies to the novel) Anyway the description in the novel ends at the part where Prince of Ning wanted to restore his military power . Thus he gets Qian Ning to ask the Emperor release the restriction of his military army. Wang Fang deduces that Zhu Chen Hao bribes Qian Ning to get his Jin Yi Wei to spread the news of Lian Zhou, and intents to incorporate all the fighters that have gather in Xi An Fu into his army. Wang Fang asks Jun Yuan how did the Prince of Ning got hold of the information regarding Lian Zhou’s journey out of Mt Wudang. Jun Yuan asks Wang Fang what does he thinks.  Wang Fang guess that 
-Prince of Ning has a mole on Mt Wudang
- The mole has to be a disciple who’s practicing martial arts. 
- Its not easy to plant a mole or to bribe a Wudang sect disciple. 
- Such a thing cannot be accomplished in a short period of time.
-Prince of Ning has been planning for quite some time.


-Wang Fang says that he does not understand something and asks Jun Yuan why create such a scene when the Prince of Ning just wants to take in these bunch of powerful warriors.( They can see the western group). Jun Yuan replies saying that there strange people (pointing to Yin Ying Chuan and Yuan Xing)in this world who cannot be bribed by money and positions. And that only battle can give them a boiling desire and that’s when we can give them what they want. (This sentence will most likely sound very weird, but I just literally translate some parts and it’s hard to find a good way to put it.) Jun Yuan is looking at Yuan Xing and when Yuan Xing stares back, Jun Yuan feels uneasy.Jun Yuan then mentions that to attact such crazy person, you have to first create chance. And the best way is to let them fight.
Note: The current Emperor of the book is 

-Gui Dan Lei & co ( Fang Zong is not with them) . Gui Dan Lei takes Jiao Hong Ye, Shang Si Lang and Li Dong with him and heads west. And orders Chen Dai Xiu, Xi Xiao Yan ( Xi Zhao Ping’s brother. Zhao Ping is the guy with the super big right arm), Tang Liang, and Fu Yuan Ba to head east.The plan is to let the Shou She division people to follow the enemy while they hide at the western and eastern part of town waiting to react. These people are not nervous despite knowing that currently they only have 8 people and are facing 200 people. Such confidence is described as Wudang sect’s greatest weapon.

-Tong Qing chases up to Yan Heng. And they start talking about Yan Heng temporary separation from Jing Lie, how Yan Heng is walking his own path etc.

- Qing Tong makes a signal and his armed escort man came up to him ‘reporting about Lian Zhou’s location’ (All an arranged act) . Qing Tong gets his man to report the info to the western group, and decides that they should attack first. However the truth is that Qing Tong’s man is going to tell the western group only after some time has passed. Qing Tong tells Dai Kui that later on when they have surrounded Lian Zhou, Dai Kui should lead Xin Yi sect people and be the first one to enter and capture Lian Zhou. Dai Kui thinks he is crazy but Qing Tong says that Lian Zhou is poisoned and will not be able to resist. Dai Kui asks Qing Tong how he got the info . After a while, Dai Kui understands everything and says that Qing Tong has thrown Xin Yi sect’s face. Qing Tong says that if the other sect people seen Lian Zhou first they would notice the treachery. And that after entering, Dai Kui should tie Lian Zhou up and give him the antidote, this way no one will know. Dai Kui says that Lian Zhou will know the truth but Qing Tong says that people will think that Lian Zhou is making an excuse for his capture. Qing Tong then continue saying that since Lian Zhou is already poisoned there is no point of return . And that Dai Kui decides if Xin Yi sect will be badmouthed by others as people who resort to dirty tricks or be seen as the heroes who defeated Wudang Sect leader .Dai Kui grabs the antidote, moves on and tell Qing Tong that he will never ever want to see Qing Tong again.


-Back at the brothel, both Lian Zhou and Hua Qiao (the prostitute, previously I read too fast and left out the word Hua)are poisoned. Lian Zhou asks Yin Xiao Yan to take care of Hua Qiao and not to leave without his permission. Lian Zhou says that they will be fine as they want to deal with him and not them. Lian Zhou tells Xiao Yan not to blame herself and he is the cause of this. During the conversation, Lian Zhou is having difficulty breathing. Fan Zong arrives and suggests that they escape but before he finishes the sentence, he slaps himself. That’s because the word ‘escape’ is a taboo. Lian Zhou reveals that the reason he stays in Xi An is because he wanted to wait for people from various different sect to gather and then defeat them in 1 swoop. But he didn’t expect them to use such a tactic. He decides to stay and is waiting for them to deliver the antidote.

- Yuan Xing tells Ying Chuan that he wants to be the 1st to fight Lian Zhou. Ying Chuan guessed that Yuan Xing secretly left Shaolin Mountain , he feels that if Shaolin sect were to deal with Wudang sect they wouldn’t just send 1 man. They meet up with Jing Lie. Jing Lie says that someone is following them and sends a blade flying at that guy but that guy fled away.

-Gui Dan Lei and his western team approach the western group. Dan Lei says that the enemy should leave Xi An Fu and the last sect to leave will be annihilated by Wudang sect. Yuan Xing steps out intending to fight. Dan Lei tells Si Lang to fight with Yuan Xing. Si Lang uses a blade to fight with Yuan Xing. At the start Si Lang keep defending to test out Yuan Xing’s strength before using Tai Ji.

-The alliance’s eastern group has surrounded the brothel. Dai Kui and 17 Xin Yi sect people decided to enter first. 4 Mi Zong sect people have started climbing up the walls. Once outside the room , Dai Kui raise his voice telling Lian Zhou that he knows about Lian Zhou’s condition. And should Lian Zhou throws his weapon outside of the window, he will not use violence. Lian Zhou retorts saying that since they have already use such methods why spew so much crap, if they want to enter just enter.

- Li Wen Qiong uses his weapon to smash the door and rushes in . Dai Kui attacks _someone_( he can’t see who) but that someone dodges, thats when Dai Kui saw another person who attacks Wen Qiong. Outside the window,  Han Tian Bao gives the order for the 4 Mi Zong Sect people to attack using darts/shuriken (they have the same Chinese wording). But instead they got hit by broken pieces of a teacup. 2 out of the 4 died, the other 2 retreated. Dai Kui(badly injuired) grabs Li Wen Qiong(dead) and jumps out of the window. About half of Xin Yi Sect’s people exits the brothel, all of them are heavily injured. Back then Lian Zhou uses Tai Ji Sword style to ‘use’ Dai Kui’s blade to kill Wen Qiong and ‘uses’ Wen Qiong’s weapon to break Dai Kui’s left arm. Then Lian Zhou’s shirt (Lian Zhou changed when he first arrived at the brothel) got hung outside of the window, there are 14 words written on it : 强中再无强中手 千山未及此山高. It means something like they are already the strongest and that there’s no one stronger then them.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _novel 4 part II _ 




-Back in the brothel, Fan Zong closes the eyes of the dead Xin Yi sect people in the room and carries them out. Lian Zhou is having problems sitting properly and he looks even paler then before. Lian Zhou says that he is fine and that he is worried about Hua Qiao. Lian Zhou then passes his sword to Xiao Yan.

-Back to Si Lang Vs Yuan Xing. Si Lang?s Tai Ji Blade technique isn?t perfect and thus earlier on he has to test out Yuan Xing?s strength. Halfway into the fight, Si Lang abandons his weapon and fight. Yuan Xing follow suit. Ever since the battle on Qing Cheng Mt, Jing Lie has been thinking about countering Tai Ji. Thinking about He Zi Shen?s Shaking Scale, Jing Lie suggest to Yuan Xing on using ?Short Power?. The novel describes Si Lang?s ?Listening Power? being inferior to Chu Lan Tian?s ?listening power? and thus unable to catch Yuan Xing?s attack. Si Lang?s stunned for a while when Yuan Xing countered his Tai Ji, that?s when Yuan Xing strikes Si Lang?s chest thus defeating him.


			
				Explanation of Short and Listening Power said:
			
		

> From
> -Listening Power
> Peng is considered also as the audible energy because it is through peng that one can listen to the opponents body.
> As the student develops the core peng strength, work is begun on building a good connection and communication between student and opponent. Through the aid of practice to increase sensitivity, the student can precisely detect the opponent's power, cent er of gravity, direction, pressure, etc., as if actually hearing the vibrations.
> ...


-Ever since Wudang sect started to challenge different sects, other then having their members being killed off by ?hunter? they have never lost. And now that they have just lost a big battle in front of so many Wu Lin fighters, they are feeling an indescribable anger. Jiao Hong Ye immediately attacks Yuan Xing, and Jing Lie interferes. Li Dong then joins in the fight. Gui Dan Lei then says that this isn?t the 1st time Jing Lie is fighting with a Wudang disciple and it isn?t the first time Jing Lie has seen Tai Ji. Dan Lei deduces that Jing Lie is the ?hunter?.  Yin Chuan & co are surprised, they can?t believe that Jing Lie has the experience of fighting with Wudang sect disciples and that Wudang sect is paying such attention to Jing Lie.

-Gui Lei and Yin Chuan intend to join in the fight. But that?s when Qing Tong?s man announced the location of Lian Zhou.Gui Lei decides to head to Lian Zhou?s location. At first he is worried about Si Lang, but Si Lang decides to stay behind. Si Lang says that he lost in a fair match, and that he should have died. Yuan Xing stays while Jing Lie & co leaves. Yuan Xing says that the reason he left Shaolin Mt is to kill Wudang disciples or to get killed by them. Yuan Xing did not kill Si Lang and leaves.

-Back to the brothel. Tian Bao suggests that they wait for the western group before attacking. Qing Tong asked Dai Kui if Lian Zhou is poisoned. Dai Kui doesn?t reply. Qing Tong asked Dai Kui if he wants to avenge Wen Qiong?s death. Dai Kui replies saying that it was Qing Tong who caused Wen Qiong?s death. Qing Tong then says that he did this for Xin Yi Sect. Dai Kui then replies saying that Lian Zhou does indeed looked like he was poisoned. Qing Tong then lies to everyone else saying that Lian Zhou has internal injuries from his battle on Mt Hua, and that they should seize this chance and capture him.

- At this moment Xiao Yan walked out of the brothel carrying Hua Qiao and Lian Zhou?s sword. Xiao Yan then says that Lian Zhou intents to trade his sword for the antidote for Hua Qiao?s use. And that this situation does not affect outsiders, after Hua Qiao is saved he will be waiting for them to settle this business. Dai Kui feels ashamed that Lian Zhou is willing to sacrifice his sword for the life of an innocent girl, while he is leading many men to take advantage of Lian Zhou?s condition to attack him. Dai Kui did not take Lian Zhou?s sword and gave the antidote to Hua Qiao. After this conversation, Dong Chao and Tian Bao finally understand that Lian Zhou is not suffering not internal injuries but rather from poison. Qing Tong snatches the sword and says that the alliance should attack Lian Zhou now. Qing Tong gets two of his men to capture Xiao Yan ,but Yan Heng interferes allowing Xiao Yan to return back to the brothel.( Yan Heng is reminded of Xiao Li, who like Xiao Yan are innocent ladies who are caught up in Wu Lin?s battles).

- Initially Qing Tong doesn?t want to join in the assault. But one of Xin Yi sect?s people asked him to join. Tian Bao, Yan Heng ,Dong Chao and a few Mi Zong sect people decides to attack from the roof. However before they could reach, Fan Zong shoots out 2 broken tiles. Killing 1 of the 2 Mi Zong sect people.  He announces that whoever who comes up here will die. Fan Zong has 6 short swords on him.

- The novel states that people who uses concealed weapons ( like Fan Zong) usually use it in ambush or sneak attack thus having a higher chance of hitting the enemy. But in a situation like this , the enemy is already in high alert .The effective killing range would be within 4 to 7 steps, too far it can be blocked or dodged, too near and the enemy would be within (weapons,fist,legs)striking distance. As Dong Chao and Fan Zong advances towards each other, Dong Chao is counting the number of steps between them. But Fan Zong releases the tiles when they still more then 10 steps away from each other. At that point in time Dong Chao was intending to attack Fan Zong, thus he thought that he couldn?t dodge it. Instead he smashes 1 tile with his whip while the other narrowly misses his chest. Dong Chao is surprised that Fan Zong?s attack would be so hard to dodge even though they are more then 10 steps apart.

-Wudang?s Shou She division people are specialized in information gathering and qing gong, but are rather weak in martial arts. But there are some in Shou She who are also skilled in martial arts , known as the ? He She? (Brown Snake) of Shou She . They are nurtured by the previous Wudang Leader and don the brown uniform. The group of less then 10 people is tasked with inspecting the security around Wudang Mt. However the previous Wudang Leader?s real purpose of nurturing them is to create an assassin group to be used as an emergency/desperate measure should Wudang sect meet with an unthinkable threat.
Note: Bing Ya can be literally translated to Soldier Crow. Shou She can be translated to first snake. Zhen Gui can be literally translated as Town Turtle.

- Dong Chao continues moving forward. When they are 8 steps apart, Fan Zong releases 2 more tiles, 1 being destroyed by Dong Chao?s whip with the other slashing his right thigh.  When they are 5 steps apart, Fan Zong jumps up and intents to releases his 1st flying sword, with Dong Chao intending to sacrifice his right arm to block the attack. Right at this moment Tian Bao releases his concealed weapon (a 7 inch black iron nail) , Fan Zong decides to catch the iron nail with his left palm and release his flying sword at Dong Chao. If Fan Zong didn?t attack Dong Chao, he would be in a disadvantageous position when he land (He would be too near to Dong Chao).The flying sword pierces through Dong Chao right shoulder, back and even leaving a hole at the roof tile. Tian Bao is described to be an old pugilist who is even more proficient in using concealed weapons.

-Tian Bao is watching Fan Zong?s hand for any movement. But Fan Zong kicks out a roof tile before releasing another flying sword. Tian Bao is thinking that the tile is distraction, he intends to strike the tile with his sword, dodging the flying sword before releasing his iron nail. But his deduction was wrong, the flying sword hits the tile , shattering it and thus blocking Tian Bao?s vision. That?s when Fan Zong releases another flying sword. However Yan Heng strikes it with his sword before the flying sword reaches Tian Bao. Fan Zong recognizes that Yan Heng is holding on to a Wudang sword.Dong Chao and 3 of his martial arts junior use this chance to attack Fan Zong. Dong Chao manages to make a hole on the roof top, making Fan Zong angry. Fan Zong releases 2 flying swords to kill 2 Mi Zong sect guys. Fan Zong plucks out 1 of his flying swords from the dead body and use it to kill a 3rd Mi Zong sect guy. Tian Bao releases 2 iron nails, with 1 hitting Fan Zong?s left thigh. As Fan Zong falls, Tian Bao releases his 3 final iron nails with 2 hitting his left shoulder and palms. Fan Zong releases his last flying sword, Tian Bao blocks it and it returns to Fan Zong.( The sword hilt is linked to the handle via a chain).  Tian Bao is astonished that 1 Wudang disciple can be so hard to subdue. Fan Zong is in really bad condition.Tian Bao grabs Fan Zong?s right wrist while Dong Chao uses his whip to prevent Fan Zong from escaping. Tian Bao calls out to Yan Heng to kill Fan Zong. But Yan Heng is wondering if it is the right thing to do. As he strikes, he imagines his master beside him. He wonders if his master would wants him to take revenge in such a manner, and if his master were in his position would he strike down Fan Zong?

- Yan Heng recalls a time on Qing Cheng Mt when he was 13. He remembers his martial art 2nd eldest senior telling him that learning the way of the sword is to be honest with yourself. It?s about sincerity. Yan Heng did not kill Fan Zong. He believes that his master would never kill an enemy in such condition. Before sheathing his sword, he draws a line of blood on Fan Zong?s left chest. Thinking that Yan Heng killed Fan Zong, Dong Chao and Tian Bao releases their grip. Fan Zong attacks the both of them with the iron nails. Yan Heng did not regret not killing Fan Zong. Fan Zong then retreats to the highest place on the roof.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 4 Part III_ 





-Yan Heng and Dong Chao fights for a while before saying that Yan Heng is a spy from Wudang sect. However Tian Bao doesn’t believe him. They continue fighting while 7 Mi Zong sect disciples (who climbed up the wall) join in the fight.6 out of 7 of them have never been trained fighting in groups, they’re all fighting with their own style. Tong Qing arrives and helps out Yan Heng. Yan Heng manages to injure some of them. Tian Bao tries to stop some them but the Mi Zong sect people refuse to stop after seeing people from their side getting injured. Fan Zong uses 1 of the iron nails and kills one of the person who is fighting Tong Qing. With this action the Mi Zong sect people are thinking that there is no doubt that Tong Qing and Yan Heng are from Wudang. But the reason Fan Zong is doing this is because that person is quite near to the hole at the rooftop, he’s afraid that someone will jump in and assault Lian Zhou. Tong Qing then accidentally drops into the hole. Yan Heng tries to dash through and jumps into the hole but Dong Chao & co are attacking him. Hu Ling Lan arrives on horse and fires a couple of arrows at Dong Chao & co thus saving Yan Heng. Ling Lan tells Yan Heng to go after Tong Qing while she take care of the rest. Fan Zong throws a tile at Yan Heng when he is running to the hole , but Tian Bao blocks that attack.
- At the east part of Xi An Fu, there’s an old man riding on a horse. He is carrying a sword,blade, metal fan, metal chain( at the head of the metal chain is metal claws), 4 flying knives with red cloth tied to the hilt, metal boxing gloves and a rod. Behind him are 4 people who are following him; 2 male, 2 female. They are wearing similar clothing and carry many weapons, though not as much as the old man. Among the 4 newcomers, 3 of them are young while 1 female is described as 40+.  She refers the old man as her martial arts senior and leader (leader as in sect leader). The old man says he it’s going to be bad if he misses the fight. He doesn’t know where to go and randomly moves off with the others. 

*Spoiler*: _ Identity of old man. Revealed in novel 5.Though readers of the novel should be able to guess his identity_ 




Note: The novel never mentions the names of the 5 people and which sect they are from. But readers should be able to deduce that they are from Kong Tong sect. Namely because
1) in novel 3 Kong Tong sect is describe as a sect which specialize in learning many typess of weapons, and its famous martial art technique is the Eight Greats. 
2) In novel 3, Qing Tong did mention that Kong Tong sect leader is coming. The woman refers the old as leader. Connect all the dots and it should be obvious.



-Tong Qing arrives outside the room. She hears a voice telling her not to move around. She sees Lian Zhou sitting down, holding on to a sword that belonged to one of the dead Xin Yi sect people. Tong Qing saw Lian Zhou moving away from the chair and towards her. She practically closed her eyes and tries to stabs at Lian Zhou, but she misses. She then feels a strange force at her elbow and wrists, after which Lian Zhou snatches the sword away from her. Lian Zhou stares at her curiously; that she can catch his movement even in such conditions. Lian Zhou keeps coughing and Tong Qing finally realized that he has been poisoned. Lian Zhou recognizes the Wudang sword that Tong Qing is carrying and declares that if she leaves the bed, she will die.

-A couple of Xin yi sect people(previously from downstairs) decides to attack Lian Zhou. Lian Zhou kills some of them using Wudang Form sword technique. Lin Hong Yi( Xin Yi Sect)feels excited when his attack meets 1 of Lian Zhou’s attack head on;  he believes that Lian Zhou is indeed suffering from internal injuries because from that attack he can guage that Lian Zhou’s hand strength is weak. If Lian Zhou was in normal condition he could have easily killed Hong Yi. But Lian Zhou is so deeply poisoned that he even has problem standing steadily; half of his body feels numb. And so Wudang Form sword technique is Lian Zhou’s only choice of attack. Tong Qing is stunned as she looked at the fight, this is the first time she has seen such experts in a death fight. She understands that even if your strength is inferior to your enemy, you can use such a technique to defeat your enemy. Lian Zhou slices off Hong Yi right finger, forcing his sword off his hands.

-Yan Heng drops down into the room. Lian Zhou quickly engages him, because the place where Yan Heng is going to land is only a few steps away from Xiao Yan. Lian Zhou doesn’t want Xiao Yan to be harmed. After 1 strike Yan Heng and Lian Zhou both lands in front of the girl that they want to protect. Then they start fighting, at this moment Yan Heng isn’t fighting for revenge but rather to protect Tong Qing. Lian Zhou feels that he would want to die if he, Wudang Sect leader can’t even protect a girl. As the fight goes on, Yan Heng gets a boost in his confidence knowing that he is still fighting with the invincible Yao Lian Zhou. That’s when Yan Heng starts to get more daring in his attacks. If Lian Zhou were in his normal condition, he would have easily countered the attack in at least 6 ways.  But now when their swords meet, he could barely hold on to his sword. To a martial arts expert, knowing how to do something but having your body not being able to do it is humiliating. Feeling angry, Lian Zhou switches to Wudang Flying Dragon Sword technique (having the strongest attack power among all Wudang sword techniques). But Yan Heng blocks it using both of his swords. Lian Zhou used up all his energy on that attack and falls on the chair. Yan Heng did not continue his attack because he saw that Lian Zhou is coughing non-stop, his blood keeps bleeding , the grey layer on his face have gotten deeper and that he has no strength to carry his sword. Yan Heng is stunned but Tong Qing explains that Lian Zhou is poisoned. Then Yan Heng understands what Qing Tong has done .

-Lian Zhou tries to lift up his sword, but Xiao Yan tells him that it’s Yan Heng who saved her while she was outside. Knowing that Yan Heng won’t harm Xiao Yan, Lian Zhou looked more peaceful. Qing Tong ask Yan Heng why he didn’t kill Lian Zhou .( As of now, Qing Tong is outside the room) Actually Yan Heng have already made up his mind when he did not kill Fan Zong. He decided that as a true Qing Cheng disciple he will use his use his own strength in an upright way to defeat Wudang sect. Lian Zhou isn’t surprised by Yan Heng’s actions. He understands what’s going through Yan Heng’s head since they are both warriors. Fan Zong returns. Lian Zhou ask him not to kill Yan Heng.

-Tian Bao ask Dong Chao to stop fighting, saying that he doesn’t believe that Yan Heng is a spy. Ling Lan tries to enter the hole to help out Yan Heng and Tong Qing ( Ling Lan remembers that in the hole lies the strongest fighter in Wudang Sect), but got stopped by Dong Chao. That’s when the 5 Wudang sect disciples appear from the west. Xi Xiao Yan jumps up to the rooftop. While Chen Dai Xin(wielding a long sword) brings Tang Liang( carrying dual swords) and Fu Yuan Ba(carrying a Zhan Ma Po Blade, similar to the blade that Li San Yang was carrying) and heads towards the brothel. Tian Bao intercepts Xi Xiao Yan. Xi Xiao Yan intends to punch Tian Bao. Tian Bao gets ready and is judging the distance between the 2 of them. But everyone is surprised when Tian Bao got hit by Xi Xiao Yan; the 2 of them are too far apart and should be outside of each other’s punching distance. Tian Bao got hit in the chest and is spewing out blood. Xi Xiao Yan’s right arm is actually longer then its knees and is hanging beside his calf.

-Somewhere in Xi An Fu, there are 6 big monks walking at a very fast pace. There is a 7th monk who is old and skinny riding on 1 of the monks’ shoulder. The 6 monks are carrying copper fist-wrist armor.

-Back to Dan Gui Lei & co. Behind them are the western group. When they reach a pretty narrow street, Gui Lei tells the others to go without him while he takes care of the western group. The others ain’t worried about Gui Lei. (Not sure if I have mentioned this before but Dan Gui Lei is considered senior to the other wudang fighters who were with him.  And he has both the yin and yang symbol of the Tai Qi symbol on his shirt. IIRC you have to learn both the soft and hard techniques to have the full symbol on your shirt) Behind him, the western group stopped. Jing Lie uses his spear head to help him jump on the rooftop and starts running past Gui Lei. Even though Jing Lie is interested in Gui Lei’s powers, he is worried about Tong Qing and Yan Heng. While running past Gui Lei , Jing Lie tells him that he wants to go first , Gui Lei says that they will meet later on. Gui Lei never expected to be able to stop everyone here. If Gui Lei allow Jing Lie to past and if Jing Lie gangs on him at the back with Ying Chuan at the front, Gui Lei would be at a disadvantage. But somehow Gui Lei believes that Jing Lie wouldn’t do such a thing.Ying Chuan is then preparing to fight against Gui Lei. Gui Lei’s palms have got lots of scars, they come from the countless times he spent training using his bare hands to catch weapons.

- Back to Xi Xiao Yan. It’s revealed that his right arm has 2 elbow joints. The reason Xi Xiao Yan and Xi Zhao Ping have such weird features is because of their father. Their father is from Wu Yi Religion. He has 4 wives, when ever 1 of them is pregnant , he would feed her a special medicine thus giving birth to children with weird features. His purpose is to create gifted warriors for Wu Yi Religion. His wives got pregnant for a total of 14 times, 5 times stillbirth occurred, out of the other 9 who did not, 7 of them couldn’t live past 2 years old. The 4 wives died due to the medicine, leaving only Xi Xiao yan and his brother. When Xi Zhao Ping was 5 years old, Wu Yi Religion was destroyed by Wudang Sect. Their father is one of the few survivors who defect to Wudang Sect. 3 years later their father died due to illness. Both brothers are trained in martial arts to learn techniques that other people cannot learn.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 4 Part IV _ 



-Many people are pondering what kind of strike Xi Xiao Yan is capable of using with such an arm.( He is now wielding a blade) He manages to kill 1 Mi Zong Sect guy with just 1 simple strike. Xi Xiao Yan actually has the criteria to learn Tai Ji Fist. But he is too hotheaded, thus there is little improvement in the area of “Listening Power” and Soft Technique. Instead he completely mastered the hard technique. He is the total opposite of Si Lang. On his shirt he has the yang symbol of the Tai Qi Symbol. Despite being young, he is one of the top 3 on Wudang Mt in terms of hard power. Ling Lan manages to block Xi Xiao Yan’s attack. He is very surprised, ever since he perfected his “Yang Ji Blade Technique” this is the first time someone block his full force attack. Not to mention it’s a woman.

Ling Lan feels a little numb after taking Xi Xiao Yan’s hit. From young Ling Lan have been training with her brothers. Each one of them is fit. As a woman she is suppose to be learning agile blade techniques to contend with them, but she follows her brothers into learning the hard techniques. She is shocked by Xi Xiao Yan’s superior blade power, not to mention he is only single handedly holding on to his blade. Previously the only person who could shock her like this was Jing Lie.

The End


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 5 Part 1_ 




To prevent confusion, I will write Yin Xiao Yan as Xiao Yan while Xi Xiao Yan is still Xi Xiao Yan. I realize that while reading this and the previous few summaries, there are sentences which may sound weird and may not have the same structure as the previous few sentences. It's because sometimes I'm just summarizing while there would be times when I'm just directly translating it off the book.

I will like to talk about certain seniority terms in Wuxia stories. For example the term Shi Xiong, some people translate it as martial arts (elder) brother. It's not wrong but i feel that people who don't know chinese might not understand its full meaning. So i figured i wanna clear it up.

Here are some examples: 
Shi Fu- Master
Shi Xiong - Male, Senior. Some people translate it as Martial arts (elder) brother
Shi Di- Male, Junior. Some people translate it as Martial arts (younger) brother
Shi Mei- Female, Junior. Some people translate it as Martial arts (younger sister)
Shi Su- Male, Master's Junior . Some people translate it as Martial arts uncle.
Shi Bo- Male, Master's Senior. Some people translate it as Martial arts uncle.
Tai Shi Fu- Grandmaster ; master's master.
Tai Shi Su- Grandmaster's Junior


Previously i mistakes regarding Han Tian Bao and Mt Hua elders' description. Han Tian Bao is Dong Chao's Shi Su. When i was translating  i seem to have forgotten that Shi Bo existed >.> So i just put it as junior/senior. The same goes to the 2 elders of Hua Mt Sect, both of them are Tai Shi Su of the current generation of Hua Mt Sect disciples.

For people who don't read wuxia, the term concealed weapon is probably confusing. An Qi (concealed weapon) doesn't necessarily means the weapon has to be hidden. The weapon can be in plain sight, it is usually small and that the speed at which the weapon is thrown will be very fast thus taking the enemy by surprise or/and making them hard to dodge.

- Story takes us 10 years before the series, when Jing Lie was 15 years old. Back then Jing Lie’s name is Jing Lie (Both Lie have the same pronunciation but they are both different words). At that time, his adopted father Jing Zhao is the leader of Nan Hai Hu Zhun Sect. He has an older brother Jing Yue (not blood related). 15 years old Jing Zhao found an abandoned infant and thus adopted the baby. That baby is Jing Lie. Jing Lie is only allowed to learn Nan Hai Hu Zhun Sect at the age of 11 compared to Jing Yue’s 5. Jing Lie is always wondering if his father (at that point in time Jing Zhao doesn’t allow Jing Lie to call him Step Father or Father) don’t like him, and if his father doesn’t like him why bring him back and raise him? The reason Jing Zhao doesn’t like Jing Lie is because of an incident which happened when Jing Lie was 2 years old. There was once when he was 2, he was carrying a short wooden sword that should have been too heavy for him. He was wielding it in a position that would allow him to exert all of his strength in a strike. Back then Jing Zhao has decided to not teach martial arts to Jing Lie. As Jing Lie grows older, he is like a monkey who can’t sit still. Be it climbing trees, swimming, jumping rope etc etc, when it comes to activities that require physical strength and co-ordination, he is able to learn them after playing a while with the other kids. Everyone in the sect knows that Jing Zhao wants Jing Yue to be the next leader. Initially when Jing Zhao brought Jing Lie home, all he wanted was a family member to be his son’s assistant.  Many people have left Nan Hai Hu Zhun sect because of Jing Zhao’s selfishness. However to the outsiders it would be weird if Jing Lie doesn’t know any Nan Hai Hu Zhun sect martial arts and many disciples have also voiced out their opinion. Thus, 4 years ago Jing Zhao reluctantly accepts Jing Lie into Nan Hu Hai Zhun Sect. However Jing Zhao has only taught Jing Lie the etiquette of starting a fist fight; he did not teach any martial arts to Jing Lie. Instead he left Jing Lie in Pei Ren Ying (his junior) care. Jing Lie is described as being able to learn new knowledge and skills faster than a paper can absorb water. Pei Ren Ying is described as being one of the worst disciples (in terms martial art skills) of his generation. Knowing that he does not have the talent and the physique , Pei Ren Ying relies heavily on his eyes and brain. He is always observing how people fight and train. When he learns a technique that isn't suitable for him, he will try his very best to think on how to make it suitable to him. Even if in the end he doesn't succeed ,he will gain something new in the process of analyzing. From the very first day when Ren Ying started teaching Jing Lie, Ren Ying said to Jing Lie not to become his father or Ren Ying. But rather to open his eyes and to learn whatever that he feels is worthy to learn and to transform them into his. To a person who is just starting to learn martial arts, this is a wrong method of teaching as the person may confuse himself or grow to have a insatiable covetousness . But Jing Lie is different, in just a short 4 years even his growth stunned Pei Ren Ying. 

- There are 4 famous sects in Fu Jian, Quan Province: Nan Hai Hu Zhun sect, Mt Ling Sect, Fu Jian De Tang Men and Min Jiao Sect. Right now there is a 4th Jiao Yi  ( Da Lei Exchange) About 20 years ago, each of the 4 sects gather before the fights to determine how many wins and losses each sect should have in this event.  As a result, it becomes 'fake fighting'. (So as not to harm relations between the sects).  This time round it has been discussed that each sect will have 1 win and 
3 losses. Currently Nan Hai Hu Zhun sect already have 1 win ( previously Jing Yue won 1 match). This is the first time Jing Lie will be fighting in this event. The reason Jing Zhao allows his JIng Lie to enter is to test if Jing Lie will listen to his orders. ( Jing Zhao put him in a match where he is suppose to lose). Jing Lie then fights (without body armor) with 1 Mt Ling sect guy who is 28 years old. Throughout the fight, Jing Lie uses techniques from the other sects to defeat the other guy. Jing Lie watched the fights in previous seasons' Da Lei Jiao Yi, which is why he knows those techniques.

- After the event, Pei Ren Ying goes to find Jing Lie. Jing Lie thought that he has been kicked out of Nan Hai Hu Zhun sect, but he was wrong. Ren Ying said that though the other 3 sects have gathered in Nan Hai Hu Zhun sect demanding that his father hand him over. ( Mt Ling sect is pissed that Nan Hai Hu Zhun sect did not follow the agreement of 1 win & 3 losses, while the other 2 sects are pissed that Jing Lie 'stole' their martial arts.) His father did not do that and even kowtow to them, asking them to give him a chance. And that Jing Zhao will make sure Nan Hai Hu ZHun Sect will lose 5 matches so that Jing Lie can stay in Quan Province. However they disagree, and said that he broke the 20+ years rule and in the future if they ever see Jing Lie, they will beat him up. And that if his father kick him out of Nan Hai Hu ZHun sect, everything will be fine. However his father refuse. Pei Ren Ying says that his father is also a fighter he must have left guilty for having suppressed a talented child's growth. And after the fight his father he finally saw his selfishness and how funny it was to Nan Hai Hu Zhun Sect and to the way of the martial arts. But Jing Lie has already decided to go to the 'outside' world to continue chasing the way of the martial arts via a boat. Ren Ying gives Jing Lie his sword. Jing Lie then promises that one day he will bring back new martial arts and he will make Nan Hai Hu Zhun Sect the strongest sect in the world. Jing Lie then change his "Lie" character to another "Lie" character, which incorporated Pei Ren Ying's surname's character.

- 4 years after leaving. Shi Xing Hao led some of Wudang sect disciples and destroyed Nan Hai Hu Zhun sect(killing his father and Pei Ren Ying), Mt Ling Sect and Fu Jian De Tang Men, while Min Jiao Sect surrendered. 5 years later , Jing Lie returned . Despite feeling angry , he is feeling excited because he knows that there is "Wudang Sect', which such a high mountain waiting for him to challenge them.

- Back to the current events. At the brothel, no one dares to attack the 3 Wudang fighters who have just arrived. Qing Tong keeps thinking of a way out and tries very hard to keep a calm face. Keeping his voice to a minimum (he doesn't want the people who are upstairs to hear him) he asks the 3 Wudang fighters to go to the street outside, and that later on he will send someone to negotiate. His plan is to buy time for the western group to arrive. However Chen Dai Xin sneered at him.Qing Tong then waves Lian Zhou's sword saying that don't they understand what he is saying? And continues saying that they are too late.Dai Xin smiled and ask Fu Yuan Ba to recite the 3 big commandments of Wudang Sect.

 The rough meaning of the 3 commandments: 

1) People of Wudang Sect should keep training day and night , having no thoughts of life and death so as to reach the pinnacle of martial arts.

2) If one hits an obstacle or meets a challenger, one must not be afraid and must be merciless. Be it god, Buddha, the devil or magic, one must use its utmost to kill, so as to prove that Wudang is invincible.

3) One must not be tempted by fame and wealth, must not be tied down by anything, to find the road between heaven and earth.

Note: Not sure if I have mentioned this before, but Lian Zhou's sword is called the Shan Bei Sword.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Novel 5 Part 2_ 




- Chen Dai Xin mentions that if Lian Zhou is in Qing Tong's hands , Qing Tong can kill Lian Zhou if he wants. However after killing Lian Zhou they will not walk out of here alive. Qing Tong is stunned and doesn't believe what Yuan Ba just said. He says didn't they come here to protect him after travelling such a long distance? And that he doesn't believe they will watch their Leader die in front of their eyes. Dai Xin then says that as long as the situation isn't hopeless, they will try their best. But there is a difference between trying their very best and going against their beliefs. And that if Lian Zhou really dies today then there is nothing that can be done about it. Wudang Sect will then have another leader. After hearing all these , Qing Tong drops his facade . He then realizes that lying has its limits, and there would be a time when it is useless. Dai Xin then ask Qing Tong to get out.

- Lian Zhou & co heard the commandments recited by Yuan Ba. Fan Zong tells Yan Heng to use this opportunity to leave since their reinforcements have arrived. Yan Heng could hear the sound of 2 blades clashing on the roof. He knows that one of them belongs to Ling Lan, he decides that at this point in time, the safety of a comrade is more important than revenge. Yan Heng looks into Lian Zhou's eyes and tells Lian Zhou that one day he will defeat Wudang in a upright manner. Lian Zhou returns the Wudang sword that he snatched from Tong Qing back to her, saying that he is lending her the sword.

- As Yan Heng and Tong Qing are leaving, Lian Zhou is thinking about what Tong Qing did a while ago; back then when Lian Zhou snatched the sword from Tong Qing using Tai Ji Fist, she is capable of counter attacking with that 1 strike. By right she should not be able to even see a shadow, but not only did she saw Lian Zhou's movement, she even had _that _ reaction. Lian Zhou wonders if she deliberately hides her keeping-sword ability or there are more reasons... Tong Qing grabs Lian Zhou's shirt( the one that is hanging outside with the 14 words) ,made a comic face to Lian Zhou & Fan Zong before leaving.

- Back to the Wudang disciples whom Gui Dan Lei asks to leave without him. While they are rushing to the brothel, they meet the old man riding on a horse. They nearly hit the rider . Enraged, Li Dong tries to attack the old man with his spear. Without even turning his head, the old man draws his metal fan and blocks the attack. Li Dong is shocked that the old man is a strong enemy. The metal fan doesn't look light and the old man is only using his wrist to move it around like how a scholar would be taking a paper fan and fan himself.

-Back to Gui Dan Lei Vs Ying Chuan. Novel describes the various definition of a 'martial arts expert'. 

To Yin Ying Chuan, a true 'martial arts expert' is someone who has the confidence to defeat any enemy at any time and condition. And Ying Chuan believes that he is someone with such capabilities. But to believe and to prove it are two different things. 

There's a saying: "A famous teacher trains a fine student." .  An expert may be able to train a good disciple, but what about the future generations? Martial arts maybe able to be passed down without any problems. But the expert's battle experience and Xin Fa will have difficulties passing down. (Egscans translate Xin Fa as method. Read about it at here) the first generation might be able to learn it well, but for the future generations it will slowly degenerate into assumptions and imaginations as such knowledge must be experienced by oneself. Future generations can accumulate such experience through battles. However, famous sects like Eight Trigram Sect already have such a reputation that outsiders wouldn't dare to offend them. There are actually very few people who dare to challenge them. And because of gradation of etiquette with social/WuLin status, it is not simple for disciples of big sects to challenge another big sect disciple . This is exactly Ying Chuan's problem. There are sparring sessions within the sect, but how can it compare with a life & death matches or a fight when you're gambling on your sect's reputation.As the younger brother of the current Eight Trigram Sect Leader and having trained many famous disciples, many Wu Lin people regard him as a 'martial arts expert'. However, Ying Chuan isn't satisfied. Despite learning martial arts for 40 years , Ying Chuan don't have a chance to prove himself .Because of Eight Trigram Sect reputation ,he has only fought in  life and death fights and has only killed 6 people and all of them are not even comparable to his fighting level. And now finally, he has a chance to prove himself.

Note: Actually for the " of gradation of etiquette with social/WuLin status" part, the word's literal translation would be etiquette, but I feel like that if it's just translated into 'etiquette' there would be some stuff lost in translation . Its kinda hard to explain so I tried to figure something out and searched around the internet and got the 7 words.

- Gui Dan Lei won't allow Wudang Sect to lose this battle. Back then, Si Lang had already lost to Yuan Xing, it would be a great humiliation if he were to lose here. Ying Chuan wants to prove himself as a expert but like all Wudang disciples, Dan Lei seeks invincibility.

- Ying Chuan tells the rest not to move without his orders. Ying Chuan(wielding his blade, which is about 1.4m long) Vs Dan Lei(empty handed). . Gui Lei’s palms have many scars, they come from the countless times he spent training using his bare hands to catch weapons. The latest scar originated 5 years ago, since then there isn't any weapons that could hurt his palms. Ying Chuan deeply believes that there is nothing that he cannot cut. Dan Lei evaluates that in such a narrow street, Ying Chuan can only do 3 types of attack : thrust, downwards slash and upwards slash. However Ying Chuan stuns Dan Lei by doing a horizontal slash; he grabs the blade in his chest , with the back of the blade resting on his right shoulder. Ying Chuan keeps spinning forward, forcing Dan Lei to retreat. Ying Chuan keeps using his 'Ye Zhan Lao Ba Dao' technique ( Night Battle Old 8 Blade Technique). As the battle continues, Ying Chuan keeps forcing Dan Lei to retreat. Ying Chuan knows that the moment he forces Dan Lei out of the alley and into an open area, the rest of his forces can head towards the brothel or to attack Dan Lei. But Dan Lei knows that he cannot allow himself to be forced out of the alley, otherwise he would have failed his objective. Dan Lei allows himself to drop on the floor and aims a kick at Ying Chuan. But Ying Chuan spins even faster  and jumps over the attack. Ying Chuan then aims a kick at Dan Lei, but Dan Lei attempts to grabs Ying Chuan right leg to use Tai Ji Fist to secure his victory. However as Ying Chuan's blade hits into the wall, he uses it as support to retract his right leg and uses his left leg to kick Dan Lei. Dan Lei uses his right chest to absorb the impact and rolls backwards. With only 5 more steps to the end of the alley, Ying Chuan grabs his blade and intents to finish the fight with 1 final downwards slash.

-Back to Ling Lan Vs Xi Xiao Yan. Mi Zong Sect's people retreats. Xi Xiao Yan says that Ling Lan is beautiful. From young, Xi Xiao Yan has never spoken to a single woman thus, he is just speaking from his heart. Hua Qiao wakes up. Qing Tong & co exits from the brothel, they no longer have Lian Zhou' sword. After clashing swords with Xi Xiao Yan, he manages to force Ling Lin's Nodachi flying out of her hand.

-Back to Dan Lei vs Ying Chuan. Dan Lei uses his palms to catch the incoming attack and uses "Tai Ji Fist - Yun Shou(Cloud Hand)" to utilize Tai Ji's Hua Jin ( neutralizing power). Ying Chuan then remembers the advice that Jing Lie gave to Yuan Xing on using Short Power. But Ying Chuan has already put all of his strength on this strike and cannot change his attack. He can only hope that his blade strike will be faster than Tai Ji's Neutralizing power. Dan Lei manages to guide the blade to floor but in the process his left ear was sliced off, a big part of his flesh on his left shoulder and upper arm got slashed away. Using Tai Ji 13 posture's Kao Jin, Dan Lei uses his right shoulder and elbow to hit Ying Chuan ,sending him flying nearly 10 feet away. Enraged, the 8 Trigram sect people starts attacking Dan Lei. Because of the narrow alley, not all of them can gang on Dan Lei; at most 3 people are standing side by side . With the front 3 people being defeated, the people at the back decides to push the people in the front . In the end they managed to push Dan Lei out of the narrow alley and surround him. ( There are about 70-80 people surrounding Dan Lei) Dan Lei is bleeding profusely. Many of them attacked Dan Lei at the same time. When Dan Lei is fighting off the 3th wave of attack, 42 people approaches them. The 42 people consists of Jiang Yun Lan , a Shou She division disciple and 40 other "Wai Shan (Outer Mountain) Disciples" (basically they are people whose sect surrendered to Wudang Sect). Before returning to Wudang Mt, Yun Lan heard about the news regarding Lian Zhou and so he gathered people and rush straight towards here.Yun Lan knows that the Wai Shan Disiciples are here unwillingly and are weaker then the western group. But the western group don't know that and even though the western group still have more people than the Wudang group, they are afraid to attack . 

Note: I googled Kao Jin and got 2 explanations:
1) Body strike within shoulder distance 
2) Kao Jin also used in close range fighting. Kao is using any part of your body to bump your opponent off balance. You can bump with your shoulders, head, arm, chest, back, hips, knees, etc. to disrupt you opponent’s base and set up a striking attack, lock or throw


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 5 Part 3_ 





-Ying Chuan then walks out of the alley being supported by someone. At this point in time, Ying Chuan is very pale , his chest bone and half of his ribs are fractured. Dan Lei is badly injured .Dan Lei asks Ying Chuan if he still wants to continue fighting. Ying Chuan replies saying that if it was 10 years ago, his blade would have definitely killed Dan Lei first. Dan Lei replies saying that perhaps so, but 10 years ago he hasn't started learning 'Tai Ji Fist'. Ying Chuan is stunned and looked a little ashamed. Ying Chuan then orders the rest to pick up the dead and leave. He then says that they will never sit and wait for death, they will gather all the 8 trigram sect disciples in the world and fight Wudang Sect to a death match.

 - Previously Xi Xiao Yan used so much force that his right leg went through the roof tiles. Tong Qing and Yan Heng arrives. Tong Qing passes Long Ji ( Dragon Thorn. Remember the Qing Cheng Sect long sword that He Zi Shen passed to Yan Heng) to Yan Heng. After seeing such a sight, the eastern group people find it hard to believe that Yan Heng is from Wudang Sect. The old man then arrives. The old man is none other than Kong Tong Sect Leader, Lian Fei Hong.  Kong Tong Sect is known for their "Ba Da Jue" technique ( Many ways of translating it, but I guess I find 8 Greats cool) Qing Tong wants to get into Fei Hong's good books. But Fei Hong ignores him, asking if the fight have already ended. Then he notices that there are still people fighting.  Jiao Hong Ye and fellow Wudang disciples arrives. Chen Dai Xin exits the brothel to investigate the origins of the sound of the horse's footsteps. Dai Xin then announces that Lian Zhou is okay and tells the rest not to worry. Fan Zong then exits the brothel telling Qing Tong that he owes Lian Zhou something. Qing Tong walks nearer to Fei Hong , but Fei Hong is not even paying attention to Qing Tong. Initially Qing Tong don't understand what Fan Zong is talking about as he has left Shan Bei Sword in the brothel. Qing Tong then understands that Fan Zong is talking about the antidote, and is surprised that Fan Zong knows that he is the one responsible. Even though he feels like he's a dead man , he don't want to resign himself to fate .And so Qing Tong  grabs a nearby armed escort man ,slaps that guy saying that that guy has thrown his face.Qing Tong makes it seems as if that guy is responsible. Qing Tong then makes that guy pass the antidote to Fan Zong. Fan Zong isn't fooled by Qing Tong's actions and says that Qing Tong will pay for what he did in the future.
- Xi Xiao Yan gets angry after hearing that Yan Heng is from Qing Cheng Sect. Jing Lie arrives. In the first strike, (wielding his oar and 1 blade)Jing lie intents to block Xi Xiao Yan's attack with one hand while striking  Xi Xiao Yan with another. But the instant both of their attacks connect, Jing Lie judges that he is unable to take the attack using only 1 hand and thus switch to block the blow with 2 hands. Jing Lie was forced to take a big step back in order to fully absorb the blow. Both of them are surprised by each other's strength. Xi Xiao Yan Vs Jing Lie. As they are fighting , Qing Tong slips away. The 4 Kong Tong Sect people who were previously with Lian Fei Hong arrives. The 4 people are :
1) Kong Tong Sect's Vice Leader and Lian Fei Hong's junior : Cai Xian Jiao. A female of 40-50 + years old. 
The other 3 people are young .
2) Xing Ying, Lian Fei Hong's female disciple
3) Guo Zhong, Cai Xian Jiao's male disciple
4) Bu Sa, Cai Xian Jiao's male disciple.

-Yan Heng, Ling Lan and Tong Qing intents to help Jing Lie out. The moment Jiao Hong Ye mentions to Xi Xiao Yan that Jing Lie is the 'hunter', Xi Xiao Yan gets really angry. After being told that Xi Xiao Yan is Xi Zhao Ping's brother, he taunts Xi Xiao Yan by pointing to a certain scar on his oar which represent Xi Zhao Ping's death. Enraged, Xi Xiao Yan, Li Dong and Jiao Hong Ye attacks Jing Lie. The reason Jing Lie taunts Xi Xiao Yan is because usually when a fighter is angry he will make a wrong decision or use too much strength . As a result, Xi Xiao Yan gets a boost in strength and Jing Lie is having a hard time blocking the attack. Yan Heng and Ling Lan join in the fight. Its Jing Lie, Ling Lan and Yan Heng  Vs Xi Xiao Yan, Li Dong and Hong Ye. Though the total battle strength of the Wudang fighters are higher than that of their opponents, they are actually fumbling . Mainly because  Jing Lie's team is working together while it's the opposite for the Wudang fighters. Since the battle in Cheng Du, Jing Lie  spent a lot of time thinking on how to fight together with Ling Lan and Yan Heng. Even though they have yet to actually practice it, Jing Lie is already planning everything in his head. Coupled with the fact that Jing Lie & Ling Lan are able to understand each other quite well after  having fought together once before.On the other hand, the Wudang fighters have rarely trained to fight together which is why they can't fight well as a team. Even though they are fumbling, the wudang fighters are no easy pushovers.Qing Tong is standing one side looking at the fight, ever since she has seen Lian Zhou's strike in the room, she seems to have something extra popping out in her heart, but can't seem to figure it out. At 1 point in time, Lian Fei Hong praise Yan Heng's Qing Cheng Sect Swordplay. Everyone knows that Fei Hong have met He Zhi Sheng before, and after this 1 sentence, people stop believing that Yan Heng is Wudang Sect's spy. The people who are watching such a battle are silent , because of the way the tide keep changing. Firstly its Jing Lie & co who are gaining the upper hand due to their teamwork, but then later on Xi Xiao Yan manages to break Jing Lie & co's formation using his that simple but powerful strike. Then there's the part where Yan Heng and Ling Lan swapping their weapon in the middle of the fight to use tactics to reverse the situation. The spectator are in awe at the way the tides of the battle keep changing.

- Lian Zhou exits the brothel. Lian Zhou is recovering from the poison . The reason Lian Zhou wanted to leave the brothel despite not having fully recovered was because he wanted to see the "hunter". Even though Lian Zhou wants to get rid of Jing Lie, he doesn't want to get rid of Yan Heng today as he feels like he owes Yan Heng one. Seeing Lian Zhou's dilema,  Chen Dai Xin volunteers to join the fight. Lian Zhou asks Dai Xin to deliver his Shan Bei sword to Hong Ye ( Previous, Hong Ye's sword got hacked into 2 by Dragon Thorn) Jing Lie asks Tong Qing to leave as he is afraid that he might be unable to protect her now that one more Wudang fighter has entered the fray. But Tong Qing declines.

-Fei Hong jumps to the roof.  Xing Ying wonders if Fei Hong will be helping Yan Heng out, considering that Fei Hong is He Zhi Sheng's friend. But Cai Xian Jiao corrects her saying that 20 years ago He Zhi Sheng defeated Fei Hong, and ever since Fei Hong hated He Zhi Sheng. And that Fei Hong won't help Yan Heng out. Fei Hong says that he went up to get a better view of the fight, that's all. 

-Xi Xiao Yan keeps using the same strike over and over again. When someone has a strongest killing move, one will be over reliant on it. When an enemy forces that someone into a condition whereby that someone cannot use that move, that is when the enemy will have an opportunity to win. Jing Lie & co intents to stop Xi Xiao Yan from using his attack. Jing Lie realizes Xi Xiao Yan always uses all of his strength to strike, thus the speed of pulling back his blade will be slower. As the Wudang fighters are gaining the upper hand, Tong Qing steps in. Just a while ago, she was thinking about how Lian Zhou uses the smallest amount of force, how he made the finest movement to kill 3 Xin Yi Sect disciples. She saw every movement that Lian Zhou made. Somehow she made a connection with something hiding in her heart. Then she attacks Hong Ye with just a very basic sword strike, she didn't use lots of force and speed , she wasn't even feinting. But rather she aims the sword at a angle and strike at the right moment; slashing Hong Ye's right wrist's tendons when he's going to attack Yan Heng. It was Hong Ye's mistake for ignoring the 2nd commandment , for not killing any enemy that stands in his way. ( Previously Hong Ye ignores Tong Qing) Losing control of his hand, Shan Bei Sword flies out of Hong Ye's hand. Everyone is surprised, though the ones who are the most surprised are those that practiced Wudang Sword Techniques. It's because the trick to the way Tong Qing uses the correct moment and angle to strike is that of the principle of  Wudang Four Sword Techniques' highest level of Sword technique, the Wudang Form Sword Technique's Zhui Xing Jie Mai ( Chasing to cut arteries). Lian Zhou remembers what happened back then in the room, and realizes that Tong Qing learned this move just by looking at him. Tong Qing is surprised that she could made such a move. Just as Hong Ye was about to attack her, Fei Hong interferes, stopping Hong Ye's attack.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 5 Part 4 _ 





- Jing Lie and Xi Xiao Yan goes into a very close range combat where Xi Xiao Yan is unable to use his blade techniques. Because of his nature, Xi Xiao Yan neglects soft martial arts techniques like Listening Power, Neutralizing power , grabbing and throwing techniques. Because of Jing Lie's superior grabbing and throwing techniques,Jing Lie manages to make Xi Xiao Yan lose balance and sends him flying off the roof. At this very moment Xi Xiao Yan remembers the last time when he is sparring with his brother. Back then his brother manages to goes into close combat with him and manages to throw him down to the floor. His brother also mentions the very same weakness that he has that Jing Lie exploited. But he didn't listen to his brother . 

- Li Dong uses his spear to reach out to Xi Xiao Yan, Xi Xiao Yan grabs the spear while Li Dong, Hon Ye and Dai Xin supports him while he jumps back to the roof. Xi Xiao Yan stares at Jing Lie and Ling Lan, even though he did not suffer any injury he knows that in front of everybody else he has already lost the fight. If it wasn't for his fellow Wudang fighters who helped him out, he would have fallen off the roof and suffered severe injuries. Xi Xiao Yan feels humiliated and dejected. Jing Lie feels that Xi Xiao Yan is the strongest Wudang fighter he has ever fought. He isn't feeling excited just because he won that 1 move by utilizing the terrain. He can't shake off the shocking feeling of Xi Xiao Yan's 'Yang Ji Blade' technique, he feels that he has yet to straight-on counter that technique. Not to mention Xi Xiao Yan isn't dead yet. At this point in time, Jing Lie has got cuts on many parts of his body. Fu Yuan Ba wants to join in the fight. He feels that with  Hong Ye's 2 hands injured,and that Fei Hong have joined in the fray (though all he did was to attack Hong Ye when he tried to attack Tong Qing. and he doesn't seem to have intention in helping Jing Lie & co out) Wudang fighters are now fighting 3 on 5, if he were to join in it wouldn't tarnish Wudang Sect's reputation. However Fan Zong retorts saying that protecting Lian Zhou is more important.

-Jiang Yun Lan & co arrive. With so many fellow Wudang people around, Yuan Ba and Tang Lang intent to join in the fight against Jing Lie . However before they could do that, Yuan Xing and 7 Shaolin Monks appeared. Other than the old monk, the rest are wearing their armor. Due to their own martial arts specialty ,each of  them have armor on different parts on their body . As the old monk walks forward to speak to Lian Zhou, the other 7 monks are surrounding him, protecting him. The old monk is described as very old (he looks at least 70 years old) and skinny. The old monk is Le Deng, he is a scholar monk elder from Shaolin. Even though he is only a scholar monk, Le Deng is also the  _Shi Bo_ of Shaolin's  Abbot, Ben Du. He is highly respected in Shaolin. Le Deng says that Shaolin didn't come here to fight with Wudang, but rather to find Yuan Xing (who left Shaolin Mt on his own accord). The non Wudang fighters are disappointed that Shaolin isn't here to help them out. Dong Chao says that how could Shaolin tolerate Wudang's behaviour. Yuan Xing agrees with Dong Chao ,he says that one day when Wudang have destroyed all the other sects they will come to find Shaolin, and when it happens it will already be too late. Le Deng says that he understands Yuan Xing's intention, that Yuan Xing left Shaolin Mt to fight with Wudang. And when Yuan Xing has killed Wudang people or got killed by them, there will be a blood feud between both sects. By then Shaolin will not stand by and do nothing . Le Deng then says that there is no 'Shaolin Sect' but only 'Shaolin Temple'. The reason martial arts was passed down was because
- Martial arts can strengthen their body and spirit thus increasing their energy for their religious practice.
- Martial arts allow the monks to protect the temple from evil do-ers ,bandits etc.
He then continues saying that Shaolin martial arts was created not for the sake of starting a martial arts sect and not for the sake of fighting with people and for WuLin. Lian Zhou says that Le Deng shouldn't say too much rubbish just to say that Shaolin Sect doesn't want to fight with Wudang Sect. Le Deng mentions that if one day ,people entering Shaolin with the purpose of destroying Shaolin, the people of Shaolin will definitely fight them. But until then Shaolin will not compete with the people of WuLin. 

- Lian Zhou looks at the surrounding people and says don't they feel shameful? Just because they met with someone stronger than them, they come crying about Wu Lin's Justice , gathering many people to surround him. It's not that he cannot deal with it, but since they used such underhanded tactics (poison), he says to them what's the point of practicing martial arts? He says that only Jing Lie, Yan Heng & co have backbone. Le Deng asks Lian Zhou to give up and repent, and that he may anger even greater forces. Lian Zhou then says that he will be happy to meet a stronger foe who is out to destroy Wudang.

-Lian Zhou then declares that Wudang Sect will stop destroying other sects for 5 years.  He says that it would be too meaningless to destroy them now as they are too easy to be destroyed since they are too weak. He gives them 5 years to train and hopes that they would be of challenge then. Everyone is surprised by his decision; even the Wudang fighters. Xiao Yan is jealous when she looks at Ling Lan and Tong Qing; that they can roam the world freely and can take up arms to protect themselves and their friends. Lian Zhou says to Yan Heng that he knows that Yan Heng wouldn't want him to feel like he owes Yan Heng anything.  He says that if their roles were reverse he would feel the same way. Jing Lie says that he is from Nan Hai Hu Zhun sect and that Lian Zhou probably wouldn't even know what sect that is . But Lian Zhou says that he remembers every sect that Wudang has destroyed or absorbed. Especially those that has the courage to oppose Wudang. Lian Zhou says that the reason Jing Lie wants to defeat Wudang can't be simply because of revenge but rather also to become the strongest.  Coming from a small sect to where he is today, Jing Lie must have sacrificed  lots of blood and tears. If it's not for the fact that Jing Lie and Wudang have a blood debt, Jing Lie is the kind of enemy that Lian Zhou would most want to defeat. And among all of the enemies that Lian Zhou have met, Jing Lie is the one whose thinking is most similar to Wudang Sect. Lian Zhou says that after the 5 years he will only deal with Jing Lie after he finishes dealing with everyone else. Lian Zhou is also interested to see Tong Qing's development after 5 years, he is not sure if he is right about Tong Qing's potential.  Dai XIn asks Lian Zhou if they should send Shou She people to deal with Qing Tong, but Lian Zhou says that Qing Tong is not worthy of them dealing with him.

-Yun Lan suggest to Lian Zhou that they should leave immediately . Lian Zhou agrees. Xiao Yan asks Lian Zhou if she can come along (she wants to hold her life in her own hands). Lian ZHou agrees and ask her to ask Hua Qiao if she wants to tag along too. Hua Qiao declines. Since Qing Tong is also from Xin Yi sect,Lian Zhou tells Dai Kui to look after Hua Qiao, should Hua Qiao come to any harm he will break the 5 years agreement and head straight to find Xin Yi Sect. After Wudang left, Jing Lie says that all of them should break the barriers between the sects and start training together . No one agrees ,to the fellow Wu Lin people, this idea is akin to betraying  their sect. The reason many sects are able to stand out is because they don't lightly teach it to anyone. There is always a difference in big,small,strong and weak sects, if people from bigger sects were to exchange their famous techniques with the unrefined techniques from the smaller sects, it would be like doing a losing business. If in the future the barriers between sects are broken, there would be no sects at all. It isn't very different from the Wudang Sect which has many other sects absorbed into it.

-Back to Wang Fang and Li Jun Yuan. They saw the  whole battle. Jun Yuan was hoping that today's battle would be fiercer, with more blood feud being formed. Jun Yuan was hoping to have Wudang sect under Prince of Ning's command. But after today's battle he feels that it would be a very difficult thing to accomplish.Jun Yuan asks Wang Fang to have people tail Jing Lie & co, he feels that they could be very useful as they are strong and do not belong to any sect .

- Dai Kui cannot imagines the day when Wudang sect attacks Xin Yi sect. He keeps thinking about what Jing Lie said, and made a decision to agree with Jing Lie's idea. Lian Fei Hong left a note telling Cai Xian Jiao that he quits being the leader of Kong Tong sect and that Xian Jiao will be the new leader. The note also mentions that he intends to make Tong Qing his disicple.

-Tong Qing was talking to Ling Lan saying that she can tell that Xi Xiao Yan likes Ling Lan. Tong Qing says that there is no hope for Xi Xiao Yan since they are enemies and that the one that Ling Lan likes is Jing Lie. But what Ling Lan knows that Tong Qing don't know is that there is bad blood between Jing Lie and Ling Lan ( the issue with Ling Lang's brother's death.)

*The End*

The author mentions that this is the end of the 1st part of the story .


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

Throughout the novels, the author has sections dedicated to the more in-depth stuff about the martial arts in the book and co-relation with real life martial arts, stuff about the sects etc. The official website translates it as Hall of Mastery. So I thought I would give a brief summary of all the Hall of Mastery from Vol 1 to Vol 6.


*Spoiler*: _Hall of Mastery_ 



#1 : Mentions about internal energy in real life and in most wuxia novels/films and their difference

#2: Mentions about disciples ranking system of sects. An example given was Qing Cheng Sect. Qing Cheng Sect's disciples ranking system has already been explained in manhua vol 1 chapter 2.

#3: Mentions about  Xian Tian Zhen Li, which in modern days is known as motor nerve.

#4: Mentions about the 3 levels of practicing martial arts. Jie Xiang ( egscans translates it as form. Not Wudang Form Sword Technique's Form but rather here ) is explained. Jie Xiang is created by having a vivid imagination, allowing the body to do actions that exceed a person's usual standards. There are many types of Jie Xiang. For example Qing Cheng Sect's Song De Hai 's Burning Fire, De Hai imagines that there are flames behind him increasing his reflexes thus allowing him to increase his speed. There are other types of Jie Xiang, for example  there are some that imagine changing their bodies ; imagining one hands and legs to become  catapults, or turning one body into rocks (like how Xi Zhao Ping uses Jie Xiang- Boulders).  Another example is that before a martial arts expert strikes, one imagines thunder,landslides, various types of animals and things to increase the power of the strike. Though a martial artist's body age slower than normal people due to constant training, their physical strength will still drop inevitably around mid age. But as one grows older, one's mind and mood becomes more calm. And thus their thinking powers will increase so as to compensate for the decline of physical capabilities. Many martial artist ,when around 40-50 years old will reach the peak of balancing their physical capabilities and their thinking powers. He Zi Sheng and Ye Chen Yuan are at this age. The summarized version is included at the end of manhua vol 1, though egscans didn't translate it.

#5: Mentions about time measurement in fighting.

#6: Mentions about some of the martial arts that Jing Lie learned when he was traveling abroad. Jing Lie learnt  when he was in Japan. When Jing Lie visited the Siamese Kingdom (), the warriors there are practicing  . Jing Lie also learned . Jing Lie learnt Silat from the Moro. The short blade that Jing Lie uses is fromand is actually a .

#7: Mentions about Tai Ji Fist. Explains Listening and Understanding Power.

#8: Mentions about the 3 kinds of scopes of practicing martial arts.

#9 : Mentions about the pros and cons of using spears. Also including at the end of manhua vol 2.

#10 : Mentions about the weapon that Shi Hong is using.

#11: Mentions about Qing Gong.

#12:  Introduces 3 sects of the 9 big sects ; Shao Lin , Wudang and Emei Sect. Basically it has some basic info on each sects ; when/where it was created, their famous techniques etc.


Shaolin Sect
- Did mention that there are some martial arts that are no longer passed down and are lost. ( Shaolin is considered as the 'leader' among the 9 big sects)
Famous Techniques : Shaolin 5 Fist, Jin Na Luo Wang Gun (King Kinnara Rod), 18 Copper Men Formation


Wudang Sect
- Did mention that 20+ years ago after they defeated Wu Yi Cult, the people on Wudang returned to secular life. After which their martial arts was reformed 
Famous Techniques : Tai Ji, Wudang Form Sword, Wudang Force Sword. Wudang Line Sword, Wudang Flying Dragon Sword, Dual Yi Robbing Fist


Emei Sect
- Known for its spear techniques. In terms of sects using long weapons in Wulin, Emei Sect's spear techniques is the only one that can compete with Shaolin's staff/rod techniques.
Famous Techniques : Ride Dragon Spear, Big Arm (egscan translate it as great flat arm ), Yuan (Circular) Ji Spear

#13: :  Introduces 3 sects of the 9 big sects ; Mt Hua Sect, Qing Cheng Sect and Kong Tong Sect. Basically it has some basic info on each sects ; when/where it was created, their famous techniques etc.


Mt Hua Sect
- Did mentioned that Mt Hua Sect has about 300 years of history. Has a total of 48 set of sword techniques and formations. It is currently the longest sword technique school to have such an profound knowledge of sword techniques. Thus to Wu Lin, it is known as the 'sword leader' .
Famous techniques : Flying Immortal 9 Stances, Da (Big) Huan Sword,  Yuan Heng Sword


Qing Cheng Sect
- Did mentioned that there are legends saying that the creator left unusual techniques behind like Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword technique and Xiang Mo Gong ( Demon Subduing Power).  As time passed Qing Cheng Sect started specializing in sword techniques and  neglected its fist techniques , thus many people refer Qing Cheng Sect as Qing Cheng Sword Sect.
Famous Techniques : Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword, Water Cloud Sword, Wind Fire Sword.
Note:  In the case of Shaolin and Mt Hua, ' leader' is in the sense that the people look up to them in that area, and not the team leader (in modern world) kind of  leader. For example Mt Hua Sect is known by people as 'sword leader', it doesn't necessary means that people will follow their orders but rather people look up to them in their expertise in sword and respect Mt Hua sect for it. 


Kong Tong Sect
: Kong Tong Sect practices many different types of martial arts ; fists, legs, swords, blades, spears, hooks,shovel, whips, fans, claws, Wind Fire wheels, magistrate pen etc etc. The purpose is to train a person so that that person can use any weapon in his/her hand to harm the enemy.
Famous techniques : Ba Da Jue

#15: Introduces 3 sects of the 9 big sects ; 8 Trigram Sect , Xin Yi Sect, Mi Zong Sect. Basically it has some basic info on each sects ; when/where it was created, their famous techniques etc.


8 Trigram Sect
: Their HQ is at Hui Zhou prefecture. Known for their '8 Trigram Foot Work', in combat it is used to move around their enemies to attack their rear, making their attacks harder to block.
Famous Techniques : 8 Trigram Deep Thunder Palms, 8 Trigram Body Roaming Palms, Dragon Claw 10 Wraps, 8 Trigram Broken Body Blade.


Xin Yi Sect
: Uses their fist striking power principle as their fundamentals. Their main weapon of choice is heavy weaponry, their dual handed blades and spears are the most famous.
Famous Techniques : 5 Elements Mother Boxing, 12 Big Forms, Xin Yi 3 Link Blades , 6 Link Big Spears


Mi Zong Sect
Famous Techniques:  Half Cloak Fist, Li Wai Zhang ( Inside & outside Battle) ,Ming Tang Fast Blade. 

#16 : Mentions about Xin Yi Sect's Xin Yi Fist. When using weapon techniques (blades, swords , spears etc ) they still use their fist techniques as their fundamentals.  For example Cui Fist spur variations like Cui Blade, Sword, Spear techniques. But then again fist techniques are different from weapons techniques so it requires other form of research and study.

#17: Mentions abit about Shaolin martial arts. Outsiders mistake Yi Jin Jing as Shao Lin's highest level of internal power martial arts. But in actual fact it's something like a stretching manual , and it is the basic requirement of  every Shaolin warrior monk .

#18: More detailed info on Mi Zong Sect. Their footwork pays attention to dodging and turning movements. They value their leg and kicking powers.  Their disciples use weapons that are fast and agile, using their fast speed to win.

#19: Methods of breathing.

#20: About fight or flight response, fine motor skills.

#21: More detailed info on 8 Trigram Sect.  Their biggest distinguishing feature is their footwork, practitioners use this footwork to travel to his/her enemies' back/side and attack at a angle that is most advantageous to him/her. At the same time using the movement of the body to continuously turning towards the enemy , not stopping even for a moment.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _hall of mastery cont'd_ 



#22: About 'inner door' and 'outer door' . ( I'm not sure what's the technical name, so I just translate it literally) 
#23:Talks about Kong Tong sect's history and its martial arts. Ba Da Jue (8 Greats) is the highest level martial arts that any Kong Tong Sect Leader must learn. Ba Da Jue consists of the following 8 techniques:
- Tong Bi Sword
-Ri Lun Blade
-Hua Zhan Chui  :unarmed boxing martial arts
-Tiao Shan Bian  : using short rod
-Wu Ye Shan : Metal Fan technique
-Cui Xin Fei Zhua  : iron chain flying claw technique
-Song Hun Flying Edge/Blade : throwing blade technique
-Mo Yun Shou : Wrestling technique
Kong Tong  Sect has 2 special techniques : Hua Fa and Fei Fa
Hua Fa- Keep changing weapons and fighting methods in the middle of the battle. And to use 2 different weapons at the same time to confuse enemies.
Fei Fa (Flying method)- To be able to abruptly throw any weapon at the enemy in a close range combat. Must be able to draw out another weapon the moment the previous weapon leaves your hands. So as to be able to utilize the advantage of holding on to many weapons.

#24: Principles of using dual weapons . The first stage is co-ordination between both hands; make sure both weapons do not crash into each other, be able to continuous make a move etc. 2nd stage is to be able to multitask  ('do 2 things at once'). To be able to do different offense and defense moves with your left and right hands. ( left attack right defend or vice versa)  If one reaches the highest level in 'doing 2 things at once' , one can use dual weapons to fight 2 different enemies at different positions. Just like how Yao Lian Zhou uses 'Tai Ji Dual Sword' to attack incoming left and right enemies. But to reach this level ,it requires extremely high talent and thinking and response abilities that surpass ordinary people . Not many people can attain this level. The last and 3rd stage is to combine 2 as one. Using both weapons to attack and defend at the same time , attack/defend together , feint using 1 weapon while striking using the other, breaking a person's guard using 1 weapon while striking use the other . Basically to change according to the situation. This way, the power of the swords is able to be multiplied by more than 2. When one practices dual weapons to this level , one is often able to overpower enemies with powerful strength. Left and right weapons used in dual weapons are usually the same.  To be able to practice like  " Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword" is extremely difficult, but once mastered it will be more unusual (due to different tactics and changes in moves) compared to ordinary dual weapons, thus being able to push its power to an even higher level.






*Spoiler*: _ Manhua Vol 6 Summary_ 



Ends Lian Zhou's battle on Mt Hua.  For Jing Lie & co part, it ends at the part where Tong Qing returns with her father. The difference between manhua and novel is that in the manhua Tong Qing's father told Jing Lie & co the news of Lian Zhou defeating Mt Hua Sect. Whereas in the novel Tong Qing's father just told Jing Lie & co of the area that Lian Zhou is rumored to be heading towards and Jing Lie deduced that Lian Zhou is heading to Mt Hua sect. IIRC In the novel the part where Tong Qing returned with her father happened before Lian Zhou's fight at Mt Hua, whereas in the manhua it happened afterwards.





*Spoiler*: _Novel vol 6 _ 




-Jing Lie & co are leaving town. Lian Fei Hong is following them but is afraid to join them. When they are taking a rest, Dai Kui catches up with them. He agrees with what Jing Lie said in the previous novel and wants to train with them. He wants to learn new martial arts so that he can teach them to Xin Yi sect people so as to improve their martial arts. Fei Hong then approaches them and says that he wants to join them as well. He wants Tong Qing to be his disciple, but Tong Qing disagrees. After showing them his techniques , Tong Qing still says she can't learn his martial arts because she is already learning from Jing Lie & co and thus she can't have another master. Fei Hong then says that he can defeat Yan Heng & Jing Lie so as to prove that he is stronger and will have the qualifications to be her master. When Jing Lie doesn't seem to want to fight, Fei Hong says that if Jing Lie & co lets her be his disciple, he won't make things difficult for them. And that all 3 will be her master but he will be the elder master. Tong Qing says that it's not a matter of who is stronger but it's about a promise. Even if Jing Lie & Yan Heng allow it, she won't cause a promise is a promise.  Yan Heng then suggests that they talk over it at the nearest town.

-Fei Hong kinda have a childish behaviour. Fei Hong says he wants Tong Qing to be his disciple because just by seeing her performance yesterday , he can tell that she is a 'martial arts genius who appears once in a 100 years '. He says that after seeing He Zi Sheng's swordplay, he knows that he can never become the finest martial arts expert. And now that he is old, his martial arts strength is dwindling as the years past, he doesn't seek anything in terms of martial arts. But 10 years ago he decided to nurture a martial arts expert so that people will remember him as a good master. Even though he has a few good disciples none of them have what he is looking for, that is until he saw Tong Qing. Fei Hong then says that since she doesn't want to learn from him, he can teach Jing Lie & Yan Heng Kong Tong Sect martial arts so that in return they can teach Tong Qing. At first Jing Lie is using reverse psychology by refusing Fei Hong. Fei Hong then says that he knows that Yan Heng has yet to master his swordplay . And since Fei Hong knows abit about He Zi Sheng's Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword technique , he can give some pointers to Yan Heng. Afterwhich Yan Heng and Jing Lie both agrees. Tong Qing then says that she doesn't belong to Kong Tong Sect and neither will she refer Fei Hong as her master. Fei Hong isn't bothered by it.

- Back to Ye Chen Yuan & his fellow Wudang Bing Ya Division people , who are on Emei Mt. For the past 6 months , Chen Yuan has been looking at Emei Sect's martial arts manual and ordered Emei sect disciples to display them in front of Chen Yuan. So that  Chen Yuan can bring all these martial arts back to Wudang Sect, fuse them together so as to increase Wudang Sect's martial art powers. Chen Yuan has chosen a few young men with potential to join Wudang Sect. The reason young men are chosen is because they have yet to have deep feelings for Emei sect .None of them were forced to join Wudang sect ,  so far there are 13 men who have agreed to join Wudang Sect. Chen Yuan cannot forget the fight he had with He Zi Sheng. He remembers everything that happened in the fight. After being defeated years ago by Yao Lian Zhou, Chen Yuan thought that he would never again meet such an opponent. Chen Yuan is happy that he met He Zi Sheng. He never consider himself  victorious in the fight against He Zi Sheng. He feels that all he did was to kill He Zi Sheng. He has been wondering many times , who will be the victor in a match whereby He Zi Sheng without having eye problems is fighting against Yao Lian Zhou.  Even if he isn't sure of the outcome. Chen Yuan have decided to retire and that the fight against He Zi Sheng will be his final battle. 1 Wudang disciple mentions to Chen Yuan that he discovers something in the wooden box that once contained the long and short sword of Qing Cheng  Sect (Hu Bi and Long Ji). In it contains 'Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword ' technique's manual. At first Chen Yuan is excited, even though previously he has dropped all thoughts on fighting against Lian Zhou but now he feels that if he can learn that technique it might not be impossible to fight Lian Zhou again. However after looking at the manual, Chen Yuan is disappointed as they are all written in cipher. However as he think about it, he realize that a Qing Cheng Sect disciple should know how to solve the cipher. He then remembers about Hou Ying Zhi . He gathers his men and leave for Wudang Mt.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 6 Part 2_ 




- Back on Wudang Mt. Ying Zhi isn't being treated like an outcast; they don't care if he was once from another sect, everyone treats him like family. During break time they talk and laugh together, he has never seen anyone quarrel because of personal matters. Hou Ying Zhi is playing with Ye Tian Yang, Ye Chen Yuan's 14 years old son. Tian Yang isn't given special treatment just because he is the son of the Wudang Sect's vice leader. However Tian Yang did not inherit his father's martial arts talent. Many of the Wudang disciples have sons. It's  because they want their warriors' blood to be continued so as to benefit Wudang Sect. Before the women are chosen , checks are done to make sure that (up to 3 generations ago) the women's family did not contract any contagious disease . Ying Zhi disagrees with this thinking, as he think that one should train hard in order to become stronger. He feels that if in the future he is asked to do such a thing, he will decline. Looking at Tian Yang, Ying Zhi is reminded to Yan Heng.  He is starting to think of Yan Heng and Song Li. Ying Zhi knows that he is selfish, since the day he decided to join Wudang Sect, he has never thought about Song Li and Yan Heng, all that he has thought about was his own future. Its only after arriving at Wudang did he started slowly reminiscing what he has lost.Ying Zhi wants to be part of Bing Ya Division when he is qualified. Ying Zhi asks Tian Yang about the crippled Wudang disciples who always send food in and out of Yu Zhen Palace ( a place on Wudang ).  Tian Yang's face becomes pale. He says that the crippled Wudang disciples are actually sending food to the third Wudang Sect's Vice Leader. He says that he heard that the ever since 6 years ago when Yao Lian Zhou became Wudang Sect's leader, the 3rd Wudang Sect's Vice Leader has been staying in a cave behind Yu Zhen Palace. Ying Zhi asks for the 3rd Wudang Sect's Vice Leader's name, but Tian Yang says that Wudang disciples are prohibited from saying his name. Ying Zhi wonders if he was imprisoned because he failed to snatched the title of Leader from Lian Zhou. Tian Yang says that at that time when it happened he was still young and can't really remember, but he agrees with Ying Zhi. Tian Yang can't remember his look but he remembers that the 3rd Wudang Sect's Vice Leader is always with a couple of Wudang disicples , and he together with some of the other Wudang disiciples are part of Shou She's Division's Brown Snake. And ever since the 3rd Wudang Sect's Vice Leader has been staying in the cave, the other Wudang disciples have disappeared.  Tian Yang also remembers that the 3rd Wudang Sect's Vice Leader is branded as Wudang Sect's traitor. Ying Zhi is surprised that considering that there are few rules on Wudang,how that there can be a traitor on Wudang and what had that person did that made him a traitor.

- Lian Zhou & co return to Wudang Mt. Xiao Yan remembers what Hua Qiao told her before leaving :  By following Lian Zhou, she must be prepared because she won't become the most important thing in his heart. The people are surprised that Gui Dan Lei is injured to such a degree.  ( Not sure if I mentioned this, but basically in Zhen Gui Division, Dan Lei is kinda like the next big guy in terms of authority after Shi Xing Hao ) Lian Zhou, Dan Lei and Shi Xing Hao are discussing about what happened in Xi An and Qin Cheng. Xing Hao is worried about Lian Zhou, but  Lian Zhou has already recovered from the poison. Lian Zhou says to Xing Hao : You already know my past, such level of poison cannot kill me. Xing Hao is surprised at  "the hunter's"strength; Xi Xiao Yan is the most elite disciple under Shi Xing Hao. Xing Hao then tells Lian Zhou about Qian Ning's threat to Wudang should they decide to shift their target to the imperial courts. The reason Lian Zhou let Xing Hao & co to travel to Qin Cheng is because he wanted to find the Imperial Court's opinion on Wudang Sect.  Dan Lei says that he believes that the imperial court is the one responsible for spreading the news on Lian Zhou. Xing Hao says the only people who knows about Lian Zhou's departure from Wudang Mt are people from Wudang. They all know that this is no small matter. Xing Hao says that it isn't surprising that the Jin Yi Wei have eyes on Wudang Mt, but what he is really worried about is the 3rd Wudang Sect's Vice Leader. Lian Zhou has already ordered Fan Zong to investigate everyone who is related to _him_. Xing Hao says that they should determine the movements of the Imperial Court's people first and see if they are related to _him_. They shouldn't be in a hurry to sniff out the rat, if not they might not be able to find out the truth. 

-Lian Zhou is revealed to be 32 years old. Lian Zhou calls Ying Zhi to talk about Yan Heng. Ying Zhi hates the fact that Lian Zhou seems to be more concern about Yan Heng then  a Wudang disciple like him. However should today be any other day, Lian Zhou would be very interested in a person like Ying Zhi who decided to join Wudang Sect after having his own sect being destroyed by Wudang Sect. But the thing is that after the trip to Xi An, Lian Zhou is thinking about many other things. Ying Zhi believes that he is no less talented then Yan Heng and that through hard work he will definitely be stronger then Yan Heng. Ying Zhi met Xiao Yan on his way out. He is reminded of Song Li. He remembers the time when he kissed Song Li in the forest. He wonders where she is.

-Song Li is on her way to being adopted by a couple when her carriage got attacked by some bandits. She is kidnapped by the bandits and being sold away. She got sold away many times . After a very long time later she arrives at a very big place. There is a man who is inspecting the girls who arrived. That man is wearing a very expensive clothing, his has many scars on his face. That man seems satisfied and leaves.

- Lian Zhou tells Xiao Yan that the reason he visits the brothel in Xi An is because he misses his master, Gong  Sun Qing( the previous Wudang Sect leader). When he was 16 years old, Sun Qing brought Lian Zhou to the biggest brothel in Su Town and brought the most beautiful prostitute there for Lian Zhou. The reason Sun Qing did this was because he didn't want Lian Zhou to be easily seduce by women. Sun Qing tells Lian Zhou that a martial arts cannot yield to anything even if its love towards women. Lian Zhou doesn't understand Sun Qing's meaning till now ; he found a girl that he likes. Lian Zhou says that he cannot promise Xiao Yan anything , and that they may not meet that often ,but he wants her by his side. 

- Xi Xiao Yan changes from Zhen Gui to Bing Ya.Even though Jiao Hong Ye can no longer use his right hand, he is training hard with his left hand. Xi Xiao Yan keeps thinking about his fight with Jing Lie and how he nearly got fell to his death because of Jing Lie. Xi Xiao Yan decides to instruct Shang Si Lang in the ways of Tai Ji's hard martial arts while Si Lang will teach Xi Xiao Yan in the ways of Tai Ji's soft martial arts. Xi Xiao Yan keeps thinking about Jing Lie and Hu Ling Lan.

- Ling Lan is having a nightmare about his brother, he keeps asking Ling Lan why she likes Jing Lie when Jing Lie is 'responsible' for his death. She wakes up. Jing Lie & co are practicing their martial arts. Ling Lan is confused. At first she didn't come here to help Jing Lie out, but now she has already fought together with Jing Lie 2 times. If Jing Lie don't like her, why should she stay? Would it be because of her friendship with Yan Heng and Tong Qing? She knows that she cant return home after secretly leaving. Fei Hong is training Yan Heng to be able to use his dual swords better. When Fei Hong is attacking Yan Heng, he will shout either left or right. And Yan Heng must use the stated hand to block the incoming attack, even if it easier to block using the other hand. Fei Hong then asks Yan Heng to teach Tong Qing what he just taught him. Tong Qing is thinking about the strike that she used against Hong Ye, ever since then she couldn't do such a strike. She believes that as long as she keeps on training she would be able to repeat such a strike again. Jing Lie & co are 'exchanging' each other martial arts . Fei Hong says that in order to master dual swords technique Yan Heng must change his character. To master dual swords technique one must able to multitask, to attack and defend at the same time, to change both hands' movement so as to confuse the enemy. To do that one's thinking must be more complicated. On the other hand Jing Lie is different from Yan Heng, he is talented ,has lots of life experience and keeps on learning various different martial arts. Though in the long run he will keep on wanting to learn new things ,and will be unable to raise his martial arts to the next level to become a real martial arts expert just like Fei Hong. Fei Hong tells Jing Lie not to walk his path and to fuse all the martial arts that Jing Lie has learned into 1 style. That is the only way to advance to a higher level. Fei Hong says that by the time he realized this he's already old and its already too late. Jing Lie asks Ling Lan to stop practicing ,feeling frustrated, she doesn't want and accidentally slashed Jing Lie's face.

- Yan Heng brought a puppet for Tong Qing. Dai Kui decides to return home after traveling with Jing Lie & co for such a long period of time. Jing Lie says that after going through so many battles they should find someone to hone their weapons. And with the kind of weapons they have, they can't go to any ordinary smith. Dai Kui recommends Han Shi Zi, who is very famous. Jing lie & Fei Hong knows that there are people following them. As they leave the guest house, the others made a move and hasten their pace. Leaving only Ling Lan and Jing Lie. Jing Lie wonders how people on Dao Jin treat their wives. He says that he is traveling a very long journey , he don't even know where he will go , not to mention what he can give her. Ling Lan slaps him telling him that did he think that she will surrender to him just because of a few words?  Ling Lan says that she came here to defeat Jing Lie, when she accomplishes that she might even pity Jing Lie and takes him as her 'wife'. But before that day comes, she won't allow Wudang to kill him. They decides to go to Lu Ling to find Han Shi Zi.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 6 Part 3 _ 




- After arriving at Jiu Jiang Prefecture. Li Jun Yuan meets up with Jing Lie & co. Jun Yuan wants Jing Lie & co to work for the Prince of Ning. Li Jun Yuan offers them fame and wealth. Jing Lie did not decline ,neither did he agree. All he did was to say that he will be staying for 1 more day and he will give Jun Yuan their answers before they leave. Jun Yuan wants to get Wudang sect working for the prince of Ning, and intents to have Jing Lie & co delivered to Wudang Sect as a gift. Jing Lie & co leaves Jiu Jiang Prefecture. Because of the way the authorities are associated differently in Dao Jin, Ling Lang don't understand how Jing Lie & co can live outside of the authorities' law and why he isn't serving under a master. Jing Lie says that that person must first make Jing Lie believe that it is worth dying for that person. And if such a person exists, Jing Lie will definitely serve under him. 

-In a village . The villagers are scrambling as someone states that the bandits are arriving. The people decide to surrender to the bandits and just let them take whatever they need. However the elder decides to ask a stranger to fight for them. That stranger recently arrived at the village saying that he will help them. That stranger is hungry and is given a small amount of rice. The stranger kicks the first bandit using his whole body strength. The bandit blocks the stranger's attack with just 1 punch ,as a result both of them got knocked back by the recoil. The stranger is surprised at the bandit's strength and feels that the bandit is wearing some kind of metal glove. The 2nd bandit attacks the stranger with a blade, while the stranger picks up his weapon and blocks it. The stranger feels that if it wasn't the fact that he is hungry he won't lose in terms of strength. The stranger then reveals his body which is clad in armor. The bandits then stop attacking him. The bandits are actually Jing Lie & co, while the stranger is actually Yuan Xing.

- The reason Yuan Xing didn't return to Shaolin Temple was because Le Deng refused to allow him to return. Le Deng tells him to travel around the world looking at its society and forge bonds with his fist and rod. After which Yuan Xing travelled around aimlessly until he saw Qing Tong. He decided to follow Qing Tong to see if he is up to anything no-good. He kept chasing Qing Tong till the season's changed and till he finally lost track of Qing Tong( Qing Tong knows the monk is after him). After gathering information he knows that Qing Tong went to Jiang Xi. After wandering around for a few days, he met this fellow in a small village. That guy looked as if he is sick and has not eaten for many days. he's smelly and doesn't look like he is from the city. He's eyes keep spinning around and Yuan Xing thinks that he is insane.  Then he finally mentions Wudang before sprouting loads of crap. Yuan Xing manages to find out that he is from Lu Ling. Yuan Xing wonders why that guy is mentioning Wudang Sect; Wudang is situated at NorthWest of Hugang , and it's very far from Jiang Xi. And so Yuan Xing decided to move south.  The more he travelled the poorer the villages are. And so finally he reaches this village. At that point in time he was already very hungry, but the villagers refuses to give him food saying that that the exorbitant taxes are too high and that there are too many bandits around. Yuan Xing decided to help them get rid of the bandits in exchange for food. It has been 3 days before Yuan Xing has eaten anything.

-  Jing Lie & co heads to Lu Ling while Yuan Xing decides to help the villagers get rid of the bandits before joining them. When Jing Lie & co first left Jiu Jiang , Li Jun Yuan got some of Prince Ning's men to trail them. But after 2 days they lost track of Jing Lie & co. Though Lu Ling town is pretty big, all the stores in the town are abandoned and are empty. The streets are very quiet. There are 2 dead bodies being hanged in the town. Ling Lan uses her arrow to shoot down the wooden tiles that's on the 2 bodies.  Jing Lie and Yan Heng seem to recognize the wording. Many people start approaching them.  Their clothing are tattered and torn , they are very skinny, their face look grey. It's as if they are walking zombies. They seem to be the same as the insane man that Yuan Xing encountered. The people starts begging Jing Lie & co to save them, but after a while they noticed that Jing Lie & co are not Bo Long Shu Wang ( Wave Dragon Technique King )'s men and walk away. Yan Heng & Ling Lan cut the ropes and let the dead bodies down on the floor. ( They don't like how the dead are being treated) , they then cover the bodies with some mats. They go to a nearby closed guesthouse . Tong Qing threatens to break in if the people inside do not let them in. The boss then lets them in. Jing Lie asks the boss if he has ever heard of Han Shi Zi? The boss looks very afraid and says that he don't know and tells them to leave after eating. Fei Hong looks at the vegetable knife's sharp edge and comments that it's not the work of an ordinary craftsman. 40 + riders wielding weapons then enter the vicinity. They are all wearing the multi-colored clothes, they are all wearing layers of different colors. Their leader E Er Han is a 30+ years old man with 2 swords. Beside him is Han Si Dao,a white faced 20+ years old man with 1 sword. He asks Jing Lie & co if they were the one who release the 2 bodies. Yan Heng acknowledged. Si Dao tells Jing Lie & co that the 2 bodies belong to them. Yan Heng feels very angry. 4 to 5 of the multi-colored clothes people appear with the dead bodies of the boss of the guesthouse, his wife and his servants. Si Dao says that the people from the guesthouse are killed because they gave food to Jing Lie & co. He then announces that they are Wudang disciples of Wudang Sect's Wave Dragon King ( Wave Dragon Technique King sounds horrible so i shorten it.)

- Jing Lie & co fights against them. Yan Heng & Tong Qing Vs Han Si Dao. Yan Heng recognizes that Si Dao is using authentic Wudang Sect's Wudang Line Sword Technique. Even though Yan Heng is surprised, he reacts well as he has experience fighting against Wudang Sect's techniques.When their swords clashed something mist-like is emitted but Yan Heng doesn't care. Si Dao is also surprised, he thought that Yan Heng is a useless fool and never expected him to be this good. Yan Heng is able to see the fruits of training under Fei Hong by being able to better use his dual swords. 1 of the enemies fires a arrow from his sleeves and would have  killed Tong Qing had Fei Hong  not intercept it. Er Han is surprised that Jing Lie & co are so strong.  After clashing many times with Si Dao, Yan Heng starts to feel that there is something obstructing his breathing and his vision is starting to sway. Yan Heng thinks that he has been poisoned but it's not. It's some kind of drug created by Wave Dragon King called  Fang Xian San.  All this time, SI Dao has been using Wudang Force Sword Technique to clash his sword with Yan Heng's so as to release the drug on the sword. Both Yan Heng and Si Dao inhaled the drug, but unlike Yan Heng , Si Dao has the habit of inhaling Fang Xian San and has an excited look. After fighting for a while, Si Dao uses a whip to snare Yan Heng's Hu Pi and attacks Yan Heng with Wudang Force Sword Technique. However just as he is about to do that , Ling Lan sends one of the Wave Dragon King's men flying to Si Dao .Si Dao steps back and release his hold on his whip. Ling Lan and Fei Hong starts killing more of Wave Dragon King's men. Fei Hong uses 6 techniques from his Ba Da Jue to kill 8 people. Si Dao retreats back to where the others are. Jing Lie stares at Er Han and remembers where he has seen those weird characters that is on the wooden tiles; they are very similar to the tattoo that is on Gui Dan Lei's head and the tattoo on Ye Chen Yuan's face. Jing Lie then feels that these people are really related to Wudang.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Novel 6 Part 4 _ 




- Jing Lie attacks Er Han. When Jing Lie's blade touches Er Han's dual swords, Er Han then uses Tai Ji and attempts to guide Jing Lie's attack down. Jing Lie recognizes the attack ; it's the same technique that Ye Chen Yuan used  on Qing Cheng Mt , 'Tai Ji Sword Technique -Yin Jing Luo Kong'. However Er Han's neutralizing power isn't as powerful as that of Ye Chen Yuan's, he is unable to completely neutralize Jing Lie's attack. Er Han feels that Jing Lie's attack will strike his legs, and halfway through the attack Er Han forcefully blocks the attack and gets off the horse.  Jing Lie is surprised , he has never expected to fight someone with 'Tai Ji Sword' Technique in such a place and with a bandit with unidentified origins. Although Jing Lie is surprised that the enemy can use 'Tai Ji Sword' technique , he can tell from the previous strike that the enemy's neutralizing power is unpolished , it cannot be compared with Ye Chen Yuan's , it even isn't as good as Shang Si Lang's. Jing Lie wants to try to counter 'Tai Ji' in this fight. Jing Lie is charging forward when Si Dao starts blowing a wooden whistle. Jing Lie doesn't feel good after listening to the tune. All of a sudden the fellow Wave Dragon King's men's expressions start to change; all their panic disappeared ( earlier on their were afraid of Jing Lie & co's strength) and are replaced with a kind of crazy expression.  Er Han starts reciting some weird sentences which Jing Lie & co cannot understand.  Jing Lie guess that that's the pronunciation of those weird characters . The Wave Dragon King's men starts getting excited and many of them start howling. They start to surround Jing Lie & co. Such an extreme reaction can only be the result of the long term use to the drugs and Wave Dragon King's hypnosis incantation . They have forgotten about their fear of their enemy because they hope that they can go to paradise earlier by fighting the enemy to death. And if they don't fight and run away instead, they will have to face the punishment of Wave Dragon King. Yan Heng stabs one guy in his throat , but instead of dying he holds on to Yan Heng's sword with one hand and slashes at Yan Heng with the blade on his other hand. Yan Heng manages to block the attack with his sword. After pulling out the sword at the enemy's throat , that guy then finally dies. Such enemies who are not afraid of dying are twice as dangerous as before.  Si Dao and Er Han get on their horses.  Er Han recite another incantation which provoke the men into become more frantic. Er Han takes out a pill and throws it into the air, after which both Er Han and Si Dao retreats. Knowing that something is amiss after seeing that, Jing Lie orders the rest to retreats. That pills hit on one of the Wave Dragon King's men, it breaks immediately and green colored powder starts dispersing in the air. The men who are caught in it starts scratching the area that got caught by the powder, they keep scratching the area till blood comes out.   Even the horses who inhaled it jump around frantically spitting out blood and white foam. Knowing that it is a powerful poison, Jing Lie & co only stop running after they are 2 streets away. Jing Lie has been traveling for such a long period of time, he has saw many pirates and bandits. But this is the first time he has seen such savage methods; that Si Dao & Er Han would sacrifice their men to aid in their own escape.

- Yan Heng feels alot better after vomiting. They intends to chase after Si Dao & Er Han. As they passed by the area of the poison. More of the 'undead' people start appearing and start snatching a small purple colored paper bag that is found in one of the Wave Dragon King's dead bodies. 3 of the Wave Dragon King's men who are still alive tries to escape, but Fei Hong manages to knock 1 unconscious so that they could interrogate him when they come back. Fei Hong & gang chases after the enemies horses' footsteps . After a while they come to the place where Si Dao and Er Han abandon their horses. Jing Lie & co found a dead body on that place ; in order to cover their tracks Si Dao and Er Han killed that guy. The road that they are on splits into 2. Tong Qing , Ling Lan and Fei Hong go to one of the roads, while Jing Lie & Yan Heng travel towards the other.

- Yan Heng asks Jing Lie if the enemies that they have just met are from Wudang Sect. Jing Lie says that base on the fact that Er Han use 'Ta Ji Sword' technique,  even if they are not real Wudang disiciples they are definitely related to Wudang Sect . Yan Heng says that Si Dao did use Wudang sword technique. But all the wudang disciples that he has met in the past have never used poison. Though Fan Zong is a expert in using concealed weapons, he does not use mechanism to fire them but rather real kung-fu.( The Wave Dragon Kings' men uses mechanism to fire the sleeve arrows) And that the way Wave Dragon King's men do things, it doesn't suit Wudang Sect's style. Jing Lie agrees that Wudang sect does not use such methods to kill people,  using poison and mechanism are outside the boundaries of martial arts and it's not the kind of strength that Wudang Sect is pursuing. Jing Lie guess that the Wave Dragon King is using Wu Yi Cult's (the evil cult that got destroyed by Wudang Sect years ago.) sorcery.

- As Yan Heng & Jing Lie travel further they meet a normal looking horse carriage . Besides the carriage are 5 men who draw their weapon protecting the carriage. Those people are not wearing the multi colored clothing of Wave Dragon King, but rather they are dressed like scholars. The 6 of them mistake Jing Lie & Yan Heng as bandits. Yan Heng says that they are not, but the 6 of them believe that Yan Heng is lying. A 40+ years old Confucian man walks out of the carriage. The 6 of them address the man as 'sir'. Yan Heng feels baffled , the Confucian looks very ordinary and he doesn't have the standing posture of a martial arts expert. But just by looking at his standing posture Yan Heng can feel that the Confucian has an abundant presence. Yan Heng is reminded of He Zi Sheng and Yao Lian Zhou. Jing Lie also have a similar feeling with Yan Heng. Jing Lie is surprised that this is the 1st time that someone who is not a warrior is giving him such an image. The Confucian smiles and believes that Jing Lie & Yan Heng are not bandits. The Confucian introduces himself as from Zhe Jiang, courtesy name is Bo An , Hao is Yang Ming. Roughly around 400 years later, in Hu Ling Lan's ancestry home Sa Mo ( Satsuma ) there is a famous Japanese Navy General , known as "The Nelson of the East". He is always carrying a stamp with the words " One's whole life followed the example of Yang Ming".

- In a Buddhist temple's room that is dim. The windows are covered with a banner that has strange incantations. A bald man rises from his bed, even though he is bald he does not have the ring scars of a monk. He is very tall, when he stands it is as if his head is going to touch the beams of the room. He has a large skeleton but he is very thin.  Beside him on the bed is a naked woman. That man puts on a multi-colored clothing and walks to an altar. He opens a paper bag and selects 7 red medicine pills and swallowed it. His face is very thin , he has very large eyes , he wears golden and silver curved earrings. On his left cheek are 3 lines of fine incantation tattoos. He clasps his hands together and starts chanting a kind of incantation that very few people in this world know of. He then takes out a white sword and a  brown colored robe with a tai ji symbol on the left side of the robe . That man is reminiscing;  he had paid a lot of sweat and tears in order to get this shirt and the Tai Ji symbol. Everything that he has today is because of those .  'A powerful force should be used to exchange the greatest happiness in the human world, wantonly satisfying all desires'  ' And that is the true invincibility' . He has always believe in these words, and faithfully following them. Because they come from the one person whom he respects the most in his life , the man who should become Wudang Sect's leader.

*The End *

By now readers should realize that this series isn't as flashy as many other Wuxia stories . (no internal energy blast etc) The author did mention that he wants this series to be more realistic , but then again since this is a wuxia story it cannot be too realistic so he added in a bit of fantasy themes.

Due to my busy schedule, i'm going to have to translate the upcoming novels at a slower pace. I suppose i should be able to finish 1 vol in around 1 and a half month ?


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Novel 7 Part 1_ 




*Novel 7*
In my earlier translations i wrote that Fan Zong releases his blades, technically Fan Zong didn't use mechanism to release his blades. But rather Fan Zong throws his blades, it's just that for some reason I don't know why i used the word release . But throw is the correct wording. Earlier on I wrote Liao Lian Zhou as Wudang's Headmaster but later on i changed it to leader.  Both are actually the same, its just that i find the word leader more suitable than Headmaster.  In my earlier translations i wrote something like ' break *insert technique's name', break is not a wrong translation , it is a literal translation that doesn't seem to make sense in the context. So i changed it to counter.  I'm pretty sure if i look through my earlier translations i can probably find more suitable words to replace some of the wording used. Sometimes in a hurry i just translate some stuff literally rather than trying to find words that fit into the context. I guess in the future, i will try to spend more time looking through my translations .

Usually after when i write 'Person A Vs Person B', usually i write down abit of the action that occurred. Usually there's too many stuff to be written down so i just summarize or just cut out some stuff. Perhaps i should write 'they continue fighting' so as not to confuse to you people as to why the paragraph suddenly ends.

I suddenly remembers 2 differences in manhua vol 6 and the novel : in the novel the flashback of Liu Zong Wu (leader of Mt Hua) receiving his sword from his master happened just before he was about to be defeated by Liao Lian Zhou. But in the manhua the flashback happened before the fight, i guess the team didn't want to disrupt the flow of the battle which is why they moved the flashback to before the fight started. Another difference is that the manhua explains the key points of a sword formation while the manhua didn't.  I think there may be other minor differences that i have forgotten or didn't notice. 

For those who have forgotten the few important characters of this novel, i added a 'Important characters that appeared in this volume' section at the end of this translation.

Anyway in my previous translation i missed out Hall of Mastery #14
Hall of Mastery #14 : About Wudang Four Sword Techniques. There are 4 sets of sword techniques on Wudang ( not including Tai Ji Sword , which was evolved from Tai Ji Fist) :

•Wudang Line Sword
Introductory sword technique for Wudang disiciples. Pays attention to the speed and angle of attack. The key to this technique lies in the footwork. The characteristic of its footwork is like that of a snake's movement. By not attacking and retreating in a straight line, evading an enemy's direct attack while at the same time attacking the side of an enemy . And because the user will keep moving around it is suitable for fighting against a few enemies. And thus it is the elementary sword technique that a Wudang disciple must learn so as to raise oneself defense skills.

•Wudang Force Sword
A sword technique that is the opposite of Wudang Line Sword. It pays attention to the hard and ferocious power of a sword strike. To block an attack head on or to use a direct frontal attack to break an enemy's force , not moving back even half a step when using the sword. Such tactics require high amount of inner strength. When attacking , the wrist, arm and waist and leg strength must burst out at the same time. It is a higher level of Wudang Sword Technique. Because this technique pays attention to taking an enemy's attack head on , the user requires a thicker than usual sword like the Kan Li Water Fire Swords ( Chen Yuan's sword) , Shan Bei Sword ( Lian Zhou's sword) or Jing Wu Dual Swords ( which is now with Yan Heng and Tong Qing. They originally belong to one of the Wudang fighters in Cheng Du ( i can't remember his name)  ) if not the sword might not be able to withstand the blow. 

•Wudang Flying Dragon Sword
A even higher level of technique that blends Wudang Line Sword and Wudang Force Sword together. Using Wudang Line Sword Technique's swift sword strikes and combining it with Wudang Force Sword Technique's ferocious and hard methods, and jumping from a long distance to attack.  Since this technique uses the full body strength to jump and attack , it cannot be retracted. 

•Wudang Form sword
Highest level of sword technique among the 4. One must see clearly one's enemy's movement so as to intercept the attack  by attacking the enemy's limbs from different angles . ( For example the arteries on the enemies wrists, arms etc) Doing so will obstruct the enemy's attack and the enemy may even 'voluntarily' deliver his/her limbs to the user's sword . This is what that is called Zhui Xing Jie Mai ( Chasing to cut arteries ). Xin Fa ( refer to here. egscan translates Xin Fa as method ) is of most importance in this technique. There are no fixed moves , users have to respond accordingly to the enemy's movement. To use this accurately , it requires good eyesight and the ability to make judgments momentarily. The user must have lots of combat experience. Only advanced Wudang disciples are able to succeed in practicing this . The one weakness of this technique is that it requires the user to concentrate on observing the enemy, which is why this is suitable in a 1 on 1 fight and not in a group fight.



- Er Han & Si Dao are heading back to  Wave Dragon King's base ; situated at 1 of the mountains outside Lu Ling. They're afraid of seeing Wave Dragon King. The poisonous pill that was thrown in the previous vol is known as ' Yun Lin Sha'. In a cave , there is an old man being chained to the walls.  Another man appears and they started talking. Initially the old man did not want to sharpen weapons for the other man, because the old man feels that he is the one responsible for all that has happened to the town folks ; it was because of him that the other man came all the way down here.  But when the other man put a sword in front of the old man, the old man couldn't resist it. To not sharpen such a weapon is to deny being himself, and that feeling is worse than that of death. And so the old man spent 3 months grinding the blade. The old man recognizes that sword as one of Wudang's and that the blade has killed many people. The old man can also tell that the sword does not belong to the other man. The other man nods and says that he is safe guarding it for a man whom he respects the most.

-  Er Han & Si Dao have returned to report on what just happened. Sitting down is Huo Yao Hua, a  30+ years old female bandit who is wearing multi-colored clothes that is similar to the other Wave Dragon King's men. From her left hand that is not covered by the clothes, it can be seen that she has the incantation tattoo from her shoulder all the way down to the back of her hand. There is another man, Mei Xin Shu who is dressed in black with lots of scars on his face. Around his waist is a pair of short blades shaped like an animal's tooth. There is a iron ring on the handle , attached to it is a long chain that is wrapped around his waist. Wave Dragon King then enters. The bald guy and the 'other man' mentioned earlier are both the same person ; the Wave Dragon King. Previously Er Han & Si Dao sacrificed 1/4 ( 50 men) of Wave Dragon King's men and half of his horses (50 horses ) just to escape. Er Han feels that if he is lucky ,he might get away with just 1 of his eyes or arms crippled. But Wave Dragon King orders Er Han and Si Dao to kill 150 people within 3 days , put 'Hua Wu Talisman' on the severed head . So as to get 3 "You Nu (Slave)" to take care for each his men that have gone to the netherworld. Wave Dragon King then talks to Mei Xin Shu. Mei Xin Shu is the only one that dares to look at Wave Dragon King in his eyes. The attitude that Wave Dragon King is giving to Xin Shu is different from the one that he gives to his 3 subordinates. Wave Dragon King refers the Mei Xin Shu as Mei _Shi Di _ ( Mei being surname. Shi Di = male martial arts junior). Xin Shu remembers the day when he an Wudang elite warrior , abandons his position to leave Wudang together with this traitor so as to seek power. Not Wudang's meaningless 'Pinnacle of martial arts' but real power that can be used in this world. Wave Dragon King grabs Huo Yao Hua's hand and bites it. He wipes the blood on his eyebrow and starts chanting 'Soul Calming Scripture'. Despite following Wave Dragon King for 3 years, she still isn't sure if  he is a true believer of Wu Yi Cult or not. Yao Hua wonders why he did not punish Er Han and Si Dao. He knows that Er Han would not anything how sacrifice 50 men for nothing, and that it must have been a dangerous situation with strong enemies. He intends to strike at his enemies ; his enemies will definitely be complacent and relax  , and so tonight is the best opportunity for him to kill them. He asks Xin Shu to gather men at the foot of the mountain to guard this place.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 7 part 2_ 




Hall Of Mastery #25 : About Wu Yi Cult.

- Tong Qing thanks Fei Hong for saving her life. Even though Fei Hong is very happy , he just smiles a little and nods at her. Being a  60+ years old man, Fei Hong is very tired. His biggest weakness is not being able to be in the battlefield for too long. Wang Shou Ren & co and behind Jing Lie & the whole gang as they head back to Lu Ling. Outside Lu Ling, the citizen are kneeling in front of Jing Lie & co thanking them but Tong Qing says that they are afraid that they will be held responsible. Wang Shou Ren exits the carriage. The citizen recognizes Shou Ren (he's their ex magistrate). They are happy that Shou Ren is back and many people rush out to greet him. ( The people respects him)  In the past Wang Shou Ren offended Liu Jin, a wicked imperial official and was banished to Gui Zhou province ,up till 4 years ago, when Liu Jin was executed due to rebellion . After which his banishment was terminated and he was reinstated and was appointed to be Lu Ling's magistrate. He was promoted and was transferred to other posts time and time again.  Last year he was promoted to Nan Jing's Minister of Imperial Stud ( in charge of horse breeding). Nominally  he is in charge of horses but in reality it's just a title with no power. Wang Shou Ren isn't happy and thus keeps on delaying to take office. This year, he spent his time travelling around giving lectures. Since he is passing by Jiang Xi, he decides to visits Lu Ling to see how is everything. 

- Shou Ren heard that many people have died and wants to head in. Jing Lie stops him and tells him of the poison.  He asks Jing Lie to take care of the situation. Jing Lie acknowledges. For some reason that he himself don't understand, he is treating Shou Ren politely. Jing Lie tells the people to get water and pour them over the dead bodies to dilute the poison and  prevent it from spreading into the air. After which wrap the corpse with thick cloth and dig deep graves and bury them outside the city . But the poison has already been absorbed into the ground, Jing Lie doubts that the poison will dissipate in a year . He suggests surrounding the place and prohibit people from going near to this place. As Jing Lie & Shou Ren & co go to the guesthouse that Jing Lie & co visited earlier, the current magistrate Xu Hong De arrives . Shou Ren exits the guesthouse and even though he is of higher rank then Xu Hong De , Shou Ren greets him politely (Shou Ren is of 4th rank, while Hong De is of 7th rank) . Xu Hong De frantically greets him back. Xu Hong De is terrified ; he wonders if someone sends Shou Ren to find fault with him.  ( Shou Ren is well known) Being a official for so long, Shou Ren can tell what Hong De is thinking just by looking at him. Shou Ren believes that Hong De is somehow related to Wave Dragon King and thus heads back to the administrative building with Hong De hoping to pry some information out of Hong De. He asks Jing Lie to get information about Wave Dragon King from the people. 


- Jing Lie & co together with Huang Xuan (1 of the 6 scholars who arrived with Shou Ren) walk on the streets. Huang Xuan says that martial arts practitioners always kill each other, tossing away their lives. And that he doesn't understand why people like Jing Lie & co desperately keep practicing martial arts. Yan Heng have been pursuing martial arts his whole life, and now that a weak scholar talk as if it is worthless he asks Huang Xuan why did Huang Xuan follow Shou Ren. Huang Xuan replies saying that it is to learn the way of Confucius and says some stuff about  recognizing good and bad , creating a world of peace etc etc. And so begins the exchange of words between martial arts or the way of Confucius being more effective. Jing Lie quickly unsheathe and re-sheathe Huang Xuan's sword. Jing Lie smiles and tells Huang Xuan, should Wave Dragon King's men come attack Huang Xuan, how would he create a peaceful world? Through his "way of Confucius"? Or through his sword? Huang Xuan's face turns red and says something like , that their strength is merely able to succeed for a while. Yan Heng doesn't understand how words is going to change an evil-doer and if by the time the evil doer becomes good, what about the people that he has killed so far? Huang Xuan doesn't know how to answer. He retorts that if swords can bring peace to the world, why is it that the people are so afraid of Jing Lie & co. Yan Heng finally understands that the people are afraid because in their eyes, Jing Lie & co are different. Huang Xuan challenges Jing Lie to find out about Wave Dragon King from the people. Jing Lie discusses with Fei Hong and Ling Lan to put up a show for the people. Fei Hong throws his flying blade in a arc direction while Ling Lan fires an arrow at the red scarf that's on the flying blade. The arrow together with the blade hit a house pillar. While the spectators are still stunned, Fei Hong flings another flying blade in another arc . Ling Lan fires another arrow which nails the flying blade into an even further house. More people start gathering. Fei Hong flings 2 flying blades at 2 different arc directions.  Ling Lan fires 2 arrows ; 1 after another. Both hit the blades which in turn followed the arrow trajectory and hit the houses' walls. Fei Hong then flings a flying blade from its sheathe , but unlike the previous 4 throws, this flying blade is thrown in a straight manner and so its speed is faster than the previous 4 throws. Just as the flying blade is about to hit a shop's signboard it got hit by the arrow. The arrow hits the iron ring that is used to hang the signboard and the arrow shaft keeps spinning in the ring. Upon this sight, the people starts cheering. Jing Lie questions the people about Wave Dragon King and what  previously happened in the town. Jing Lie is disappointed when there is no reply. Huang Xuan then steps in, saying that he is Shou Ren's pupil and that should the people speak up, Huang Xuan will tell Shou Ren and Shou Ren will solve the problem. People start gathering around Huang Xuan. Fei Hong wonders who is Shou Ren. One villager explains that Shou Ren is their ex-magistrate. Basically in the past Shou Ren have been helping out the people of Lu Ling , they look up to him as if he is a living saint; he got rid of the plague, bandits etc. Jing Lie then admits defeat to Huang Xuan.

- Xue Jiu Niu, a villager tells Huang Xuan & co that Wave Dragon King brought around 100 men  to Lu Ling 6 months ago and took away Shi Han Zi .They occupied Pure Lotus Temple (situated on 1 of the mountains outside Lu Ling), killed all the monks in it . The villagers heard that they even took women from nearby villages and rape them in the temple . As time passed, Wave Dragon King recruited more people. Fei Hong asks 1 guy if those 2 people who escaped earlier on were their leaders and how many people like them are there? That guy replies that he has greeted 4 such person before. The 2 that came earlier ( Er Han and Si Dao) often bring men to loot and blackmail people from the town. There is also 1 man and 1 woman. The man does not talk much, have never killed anyone in the city , does not wear the Wave Dragon King's multi colored robes, and it seems that the others are very afraid of him. The woman is about the same height as Ling Lan and also wields a big blade. There was once when she killed a child while riding on her horse and after which she was laughing loudly. That guy then describes Wave Dragon King's description .Because of the tattoo's description , Jing Lie & Yan Heng is convinced that Wave Dragon King is a real  Wudang disiciple.Ever since Shou Ren left 2 years ago, things have gotten worse; people can get killed or robbed once they exit the city and even the magistrate don't bother. Fei hong feels that a small official like Hong De cannot cover up Wave Dragon King's action. Huang Xuan then says that without Hong De's higher up's agreement, Hong De will never accept  such bribe  . The reason the 'undead' are in such a state is because they have eaten Fang Xian San. Initially when Wave Dragon King's men first arrived, they lied to the people saying that Fang Xian San is a magical medicine that can strengthen one body and erase one troubles. As time passed, the price of Fang Xian San is increased. The addicted starts selling all their stuff, some resorted to thievery.

- Wang Shou Ren returns. The people becomes quiet and downtrodden. Jiu Nui explains that while Shou Ren loves his people,  he does not have any army and will be unable to do anything. Even if Shou Ren presents a memorial to the emperor he may not be able to mobilize the army; the imperial court has strict control over the military. Whenever the army is mobilized there must be a eunuch  assigned by the imperial court to supervise the army. Now that the Wave Dragon King has lost so many men, he is sure to get revenge , even if the army can be mobilized , who knows when it will arrive and by the time it arrives it might be too late. The people then look at Jing Lie & co. Jing Lie replies saying that he knows what they are thinking, but there is something that he must first make clear. After killing so many of Wave Dragon King's men , should they decide to leave , the people of Lu Ling can push the blame on Jing Lie & co saying that they do not know each other. Wave Dragon King's men will definitely be very angry and may kill a couple of people and will chase after Jing Lie & co. But should Jing Lie & co stay and should they lose . Wave Dragon King's men will definitely pay them back 10 times. By that time, it could be a massacre of the whole city . Jing Lie asks the people if they are prepared for such a outcome? The people look at Shou Ren, waiting for his reply.  Shou Ren decides that he will fight evil together with the citizens to death and asks Jing Lie &co if they could help him out. All of them agrees. Before this, Jing Lie has never thought that such a big official would be willing to throw away his life to fight against a bunch of crazy demons just for the sake of 1 small prefecture. Shou Ren gets Hong De's bodyguards to look after Hong De and make sure he does not inform the enemy on what they are doing. Shou Ren then gets people to set up sentry stations  at the roads outside the town so as to warn the people inside if they spot Wave Dragon King's men coming.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ Novel 7 Part 3_ 





- At night. Jing Lie and Jiu Niu are towards Wave Dragon King's hideout.  Jing Lie was the one who suggested spying on the enemy forces and the hideout's terrain , he thinks that because they  just started fighting today the enemy would never expect that they will move so fast. Like Jing Lie, Shou Ren intends to bring the battlefield to the enemy's location; the enemy uses deadly poison and concealed weapons (their sleeve arrows) that can kill many civilians in 1 shot , so not only will defending Lu Ling be difficult but alot of innocent citizens will die as well. Initially Ling Lan wants to tag along, but Jing Lie doesn't allow her to . He says that he is used to travelling alone at night in Nan Man's forest and for such night infiltration, travelling with more people will mean that they will be caught easily,  all he needs is someone who is familiar with the terrain to lead the way. Jiu Niu volunteers. Once they are near the mountain where Wave Dragon King's lair is located, both of them get down their horses . They fitted horseshoes that's wrapped with cloths and mouth piece on to the horses so as to prevent the horses from making noises. They snuff out their fire, bring their horses and walk into the vegetation. For convenience, Jing Lie left his long weapons back in town. Right now he's only carrying 2 blades, flying darts/shuriken and the chain with the spear head. Jiu Niu doesn't understand why Jing Lie & co are fighting for the people of Lu Ling. Jing Lie says that he loves to fight strong people , and now there are evil people in front of his eyes that he will not pity even if he kills them. They take out charcoal that they brought and spread them on their faces and arms. They tie their horses and head towards Deng Long Village (at the bottom of the mountain). They heads towards one of the window of the rooms that 1 of the Wave Dragon King's men entered. In it are 20 + women who have their legs chained. They seem to be under the influence of Fang Shi Xian. Jiu Niu suggests rescuing the women, but Jing Lie disagrees. They cannot leave any traces that they have been here. Jing Lie feels that currently Wave Dragon King does not know if his enemies have reinforcements or not , and thus wouldn't lead his army into attacking Lu Ling but should he know that Jing Lie & Jiu Niu are here, Wave Dragon King may immediately open war on them. Jiu Niu wants to rebut but Jing Lie tells him that previously he did mention that he will not hinder Jing Lie. Jing Lie says that war is like this and for the sake of victory, they will return later. Jiu Niu says that he doesn't understand ;  does the sake of victory means that they will not save the people in front of them. Jing Lie replies saying that this battle involves the hundreds of lives of Lu Ling's citizen. He asks Jiu Niu to think how many people are there in that room? Jiu Niu replies that what if there are 50? 100? or 200 people in that room? How many people to decide if Jiu Niu & Jing Lie should abandon them or save them. There was once in Jiu Niu's village when Wave Dragon King's men killed a friend of Jiu Niu. After the villians' left, the villagers were saying that "luckily they did not killed more" and did not even shed a tear for Jiu Niu's friend. After hearing this Jing Lie remembers that this isn't war. He and Jiu Niu then proceed to save the women . Jing Lie grabs a multi colored robe and heads up the mountain while he tasks Jiu Niu on bringing the women back safely.


- Wang Shou Ren and 2 of the scholars are walking on the streets of Lu Ling at night. To prevent a night sneak attack, lanterns are light up and put all over LuLing. From young, Shou Ren was fond of reading military war books . When he was 15 , he was once determined to become a general. Looking at the crumpled houses' walls he knows that even if the walls are perfect, it would be very difficult to defend against the enemy ; considering the people are too afraid of Wave Dragon King. Shou Ren is reminded of someone ; Meng Qi He (a name which just appeared in this volume). He asks a citizen if Meng Qi He listened to him and went to join the military. The citizen replied that Meng Qi He gathered some of his men and became outlaws 6 months after Shou Ren left . Shou Ren sighs and shakes his head. Yan Heng is doing night watch on a nearby house. Shou Ren climbs up and sits next to him. Yan Heng is now 18 years old; he passed his birthday while on his way to Jiang Xi. Shou Ren knows Han Shi
Zi ; in the past Shi Zi refuses to sharpen Shou Ren's sword because it is just an ornament. Fei Hong arrives and wants to swap with Yan Heng but Yan Heng refuses. Fei Hong tells Yan Heng that in Xi An, he did not kill Wudang people. But here he must drop such thinking cause now it's not a martial arts duel but war. He must kill the enemy even if it means surrounding the enemies with many people. Should they live, many more innocent people will die.
They talk for a while before Yan Heng leaves.

-   There is a person's painful cry. Ling Lan and Tong Qing wakes up. Ling Lan heads towards the source of the sound. At the prefecture office. 2 of the guards are dead. Outside the prison cell. Ling Lan meets up with Huo Yao Hua who is dressed in black garbs. Yao Hua is holding on to the heads of 2 of the Wave Dragon King's men who was captured. Yao Hua is staring at Ling Lan's nodachi.  Yao Hua has never seen a woman who uses a blade longer then hers. And she cannot forgive Ling Lan for that. She attacks,  both blades clash. Yao Hua Vs Ling Lan. Yao Hua changes to a stance whereby she holds her blade over her head, it reminds Ling Lan of Wudang's Bing Ya Div's Li San Yang. Ling Lan is surprised at Yao Hua's super human reaction speed. Yao Hua has got such good reaction speed is because she has been taking Zhao Ling Dan for a long period of time. Zhao Ling Dan is a drug mixed by Wave Dragon King that boosts  human senses. Yao Hua swallows another Zhao Ling Dan. As Chu Lang Blade Sect's disciple and having learnt martial arts from Wave Dragon King , she has never thought that she would meet a woman stronger then her. At Chu Lang Blade Sect, Yao Hua used her looks to exchange for their martial arts; she even mangaes to seduce Chu Lang Blade Sect's leader Su Qi Shan. After which when everything is exposed, they intents to cripples 1 of her arms. But Yao Hua kills Su Qi Shan and escapes. She has been chased many times by Chu Lang Blade Sect. She manages to form her own bandit crew till finally she met Wave Dragon King and served under him. Just before Yao Hua's attack connects Ling Lan's nodachi, her left hand lets go of the blade's handle and attacks Ling Lan with an iron needle.

- On his way back, Yan Heng feels that there is something wrong. All the lanterns have been extinguished. The chinese word of death is written on 1 of the walls. Yan Heng looks up at the house and find Wave Dragon King looking at him. 

- Jing Lie is hiding outside Pure Lotus Temple. There are many Wave Dragon King's men gathered around a huge bonfire. They are all singing and dancing to Wu Yi Cult's song. Jing Lie estimates that there are 60-70 people. About 100 feet left of the temple is a deep valley and to the right are very steep cliffs. It is difficult to climb on either sides. The place where the wave dragon king's men are standing on is a very big and open space. But just in front of the doors it is very narrow. (imagine a bottleneck terrain) Be it sneaking up the mountains or storming the front, both would be very difficult to pull off and most likely many lives would be lost in the process. Jing Lie untie some of his plaits and spread them over his face. He heads forward till about 20 feet away from the temple's gate  before heading left to climb on to the cliff. He climbs down about 6-7 feet downwards ,making sure that he has proper footing. It is possible for Jing Lie to continue climbing this way to sneak into the enemy camp. But doing so will take about 1 hour and Jing Lie don't have much time  ( previously he killed 3 enemy sentries and throws their bodies down the cliff. The enemy will surely get suspicious when they change shift). He takes out the chain with the spear head and throws it at the cliff in front. Because of the loud singing the Wave Dragon King's men did not hear the sound of the chain hitting the cliffs.. Jing Lie takes out a small hunting blade and swings across. Halfway through, the chain came off the cliff but Jing Lie continues 'flying' across.  When Jing Lie thinks that he is reaching the wall, he strikes the blade at the cliff. Jing Lie does this 1 more time before climbing up the cliff. Jing Lie comes across 1 Wave Dragon King's man but kills him. Before that guy died, he says that he has never seen Jing Lie before. This shows that the Wave Dragon King's men are close and with just the multi colored clothing alone  it wouldn't be enough to bluff Wave Dragon King's men. Jing Lie continues walking towards Pure Lotus Temple. In front of the temple is a river bridge. The temple's left ,right and back are surrounded by cliffs. Jing Lie is memorizing the terrain and is trying to find a weak spot . Jing Lie wants to find out about the important enemy figureheads . Mei Xin Shu walks out of Pure Lotus Temple. Even thought Jing Lie have never seen Xin Shu fight, he estimates that Xin Shu is stronger than Er Han. All of Wave Dragon King's men quieten down. None of them dare to speak ; they know that even if Xin Shu kills all of them here, Wave Dragon King would not raise an eye brow. He tells them that half of them are to go to sleep while the other half are to stay awake and keep a look out. Just as he is going to step back into the temple, he glances at Jing Lie's position. Jing Lie stops moving in the vegetation and believes that Xin Shu cannot see him. It is true that Xin Shu did not see anything but he feels that something is wrong, and tells them to release 'man dog'. Jing Lie starts retreating slowly . ' Man Dog' is actually a human who crawls on the floor. The 'man dog' is wearing multi colored clothing, both of his eyes are red. 'man dog' is formed due to having a few Wu Yi Cult's drugs being used on him, increasing his senses especially his sense of smell, which is more sensitive then dogs. But as a result his intelligence drops to that of a beast. Because the drugs deal heavy damage of his heart and body, usually 1 'man dog' dies after 5 years. Jing Lie starts running away the moment he sees 'man dog' chasing after him. Xin Shu takes Wave Dragon King's men along with him and chase after the intruder ( they don't know that its Jing Lie though). ' Man Dog' chases up to Jing Lie.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 7 Part 4 _ 





- Ling Lan Vs Yao Hua. Yao Hua shoots out a black needle at Ling Lan. Ling Lan is busy blocking Yao hua's attack and it looks like she didn't see the incoming concealed weapon attack. Thinking that attack was successful , Yao Hua goes on to attack Ling Lan's left arm. But Ling Lan changes her horizontal slash to a vertical slash to attack Yao Hua's right ear. Yao Hua dodges with her heightened senses and reaction speed. Yao Hua blocks and jumps out of Ling Lan's range. Yao Hua is surprised that Ling Lang can use such a big blade with such speed. Yao Hua then realize that Ling Lan is fine, just that the cloth covering her face is gone. Back then, even though Ling Lan can't see the needle flying . She did notice Yao Hua's small movement of her left hand leaving the blade handle,   and  the movement of her left wrist being lowered to point at Ling Lan's face is similar to the movements of that of Wave Dragon King's men when they are firing their sleeves arrow. Ling Lan aims her Nodachi's handle at Yao Hua's wrist, as a result her Nodachi's Tsuba deflected the incoming attack and thus the needle only hit the cloth covering Ling Lan's face. Yao Hua looks at Ling Lan and finds that Ling Lan is more beautiful then she thought and gets jealous.. As time passed, Zhao Ling Dan's effect starts to slowly kick in. They continue fighting, and both are heavily injured. Ling Lan relies more on her strength while Yao Hua relies more on her inhuman reaction speed. Because of Zhao Ling Dan's effect  Yao Hua's body is more sensitive than usual, and thus the pain inflicted by Ling Lan hurts alot but she uses the pain to boost her determination to cut down Ling Lan. They then heard a woman shrieking. That woman's voice was full of despair . Ling Lan is thinking if that woman is Tong Qing.  That voice stirs Yao Hua up. Because it reminds her that Wave Dragon King is starting his killing spree in the city.

- Yan Heng Vs Wave Dragon King. After taking about 8 breaths, Yan Heng is panting. The Wudang sword that Yan Heng was previously carrying has already been knocked out of his hand, and Yan Heng has been slashed 2  times. Yan Heng draws out Hu Pi (he tries to draw Long Ji but is unable to do so due to Wave Dragon King's relentless attack). Wave Dragon King's attack isn't slow, but his movement and foot work is even faster. Yan Heng can see that Wave Dragon King's movement is similar to that of Fan Zong, he deduce that Wave Dragon King is using Wudang Sect's Qing Gong . But Wave Dragon King is so tall and has such long legs and thus able to cover a even bigger distance. After awhile Yan Heng is finally able to draw out Long Ji.  Wave Dragon King mentions that Yan Heng has fought with Wudang sword technique before, if not earlier on Yan Heng would have died within 5 strikes. Yan Heng knows that he is facing a real Wudang martial arts expert even more powerful than the Bing Ya and Zhen Gui people that he met in Xi An. A surge of fear slowly creeps into Yan Heng. Wave Dragon King smiles, he has a intuition like that of a dog when it comes to sensing other peoples fearful state of mind. He enjoys inducing intense fear into others the most, even more then killing a person. Yan Heng wonders if his master has ever been afraid before . Yan Heng starts thinking about 3 years ago  when another Qing Cheng disciple asked He Zi Sheng if it was worth it losing one of his fingers.  For those who don't remember He Zi Sheng lost one of his fingers when getting rid of Chuan Xi Qun Gui ( Western Sichuan Group of Ghost, basically they are evil doers . And He Zi Sheng starts practising Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword technique at the age of 23 ) He Zi Sheng replies that there is nothing worthy or unworthy,. In every fight you must be prepared to lose something important. If you don't have such a mentality then don't learn sword fighting from the first day. Yan Heng then asks He Zi Sheng why did he fight with Chuan Xi Qun Gui? Zi Sheng replies that they deserve to die and since that is the case, let him test his skills against them. Yan Heng then asks Zi Sheng if he at that time is afraid of death? Zi Sheng did not reply and walk away as if Yan Heng's question is not worth replying.  Back to the present. Yan Heng remembers Shou Ren telling him that people who walks the path of righteous path, dies without any worries. Yan Heng stops shaking. Wave Dragon King is surprised. So far all those who fought against him, once they feel afraid they will sink deeper into their fear . Yan Heng is the 1st one who manages to get back up. Yan Heng feels that there is a burning hot energy in his body and that his eyes and ears become more sensitive and alert. He isn't thinking about life and death but only to defeat his enemy. This isn't the first time Yan Heng has gotten into such condition : he did in when he was in Ma Pai Gang headquarters and when he was fighting against Liao Lian Zhou in the brothel. What he doesnt know is that every time he does this his mental and physical capabilities have a big improvement.  Wave Dragon King can feel Yan Heng changes and smiles. He loves this kind of staunch enemy , because it will be very fun later on when he defeats his enemy and rips all hopes from his enemy . They continues fighting. Wave Dragon King is surprised by Yan Heng's reaction and sword speed. He increases his attack speed and continue using Wudang's Line sword technique to attack. This time round Yan Heng not only manages to block but also counter attack. Yan Heng keeps using  different Qing Cheng sword techniques 1 after another. Although they are different sword techniques , Yan Heng uses them seamlessly one after another. Yan Heng seems to realize something but in that moment is unable to figure it out. Wave Dragon King feels that its insult to himself for exchanging more than 10 strikes against Yan Heng. Wave Dragon King uses Wudang Force Sword Technique to pin Yan Heng against a wall. That's when Yan Heng realizes why he was able to use his different Qing Cheng sword techniques seamlessly; all of Qing Cheng Sect's sword techniques originally is 1 sword technique,  the Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword technique. Yan Heng starts believing in himself. Yan Heng uses Jie Xiang- Fire Burning Body (egscans translate it as  Burning Fire. The attack that Song De Hai used against Xi Zhao Ping on Qing Cheng Mt, though this time Yan Heng is using it with a sword) to force Wave Dragon King's sword away from him. After fighting a while, Wave Dragon King uses Tai Ji Sword technique to knock Hu Pi out of Yan Heng's hand. Yan Heng tries to imitate He Zi Sheng's Shaking Scales to counter Tai Ji Sword technique but fails. Wave Dragon King smiles and stop using Tai Ji Sword Technique. Wave Dragon King lands 6 hits on Yan Heng causing Yan Heng to lose blood. Lian Fei Hong arrives in time and throws 3 flying blades , 1 after another at Wave Dragon King forcing him to take a few steps back.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 7 part 5 _ 




Hall Of Mastery #26 : About Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword technique. All of Qing Cheng Sect sword techniques are derived from Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword technique. Qing Cheng Sect has 6 basic sword techniques:

•Wind Fire Sword : Teaches the fundamentals of using swords, footsteps, movements ,speed. 70 % are attack moves.

•Shuang/Long Wo Sword : Teaches method of releasing power.

•Water Cloud Sword : Defensive technique. It is a 'soft technique' compared to Wind Fire Sword's 'hard technique'

•Fu Xiang Sword ( Subduing sword): Request practitioners to concentrate on every sword strike. At this time practitioners start to grasp Jie Xiang's method.

•Yuan Suo Sword : Fundamentals of using 2 swords. 

•Shang Mi Sword: Sword technique that uses short swords. Able to use fists as replacement should a sword is not available. It is the fundamentals of using Hu Pi.

After all these sword techniques are high level techniques that are taught to Dao Chuan Disiciples:

•Xun Zhao Sword
•Ba Yin Sword
•Jia Bi Dual Sword

Basically it mixes all the earlier 6 sword techniques together. Additionally it teaches the methods of reacting to different combat situations ; like dealing with different kind of weapons, night time battles etc. Even if someone is proficient in all of the sword techniques above, it doesn't mean that person would know everything about About Female & Male, Dragon & Tiger Sword technique. There is also a set of sword secrets that is of esoteric nature.

-Fei Hong Vs Wave Dragon King. Fei Hong feels that base on Wave Dragon King's martial arts, he is among the top 5 of the strongest people Fei Hong has ever fought. Wave Dragon King is getting excited ; ever since leaving Wudang Sect, this is the first time in 5 years that he has meet such strong enemies. Wave Dragon King  lures Fei Hong into a house. Yan Heng is following them from behind. Fei Hong draws out his metal fan with his empty hand. ( earlier on Fei Hong uses Ri Lun Blade and Tong Bi Sword technique against Wave Dragon King, before using Flying Method to throw his blade at Wave Dragon King) He finds Wave Dragon King among a group of people, he is holding onto a mid aged lady. To take precautions, Shou Ren had the city's citizens located together in this house and now all of them are Wave Dragon King's hostages. Fei Hong tells Wave Dragon King that this place isn't fun says that they should go out and fight till their hearts content. But Wave Dragon King replies saying that this place is fun. He then kills the woman. The woman's scream is the same scream that Ling Lan heard. He then throws the corpse at Fei Hong. Wave Dragon King was once part of Wudang Sect's Shou She Division's Brown Snake.

- 'Man Dog' keeps on biting on to Jing Lie's cloth ,not letting go. Jing Lie slices off part of his clothes and keeps on running. The alarm is sound (via a wooden whistle).Jing Lie manages to bluff 10 of Wave Dragon King's men by saying that the enemy is over at another side. But 1 of them questions Jing Lie identity. Knowing that he has been busted, he kills that guy and keeps on running. Jing Lie intents on getting past the temple's gate ; past the gate is the forest and it will hard for the enemy to track him there. Mei Xin Shu shouts for the gate to be blocked.  Alot of Wave Dragon King's men gather in front of the gate. 20+ of them prepares to attack Jing Lie. But knowing that he cannot go pass this way, he heads towards the right. Mei Xin Shu & 50 of his men arrive at the gate and start to surround Jing Lie. Many of Wave Dragon King's men know how powerful Jing Lie is and thus they intent to use long weapons to attack him. Jing Lie uses his blade to block some of the attacks, but knowing that he cannot block all of them he retreats and heads towards the cliffs. There are about 100 Wave Dragon King's men and they are split into 3 group and manage to surround Jing Lie. They launch 2 waves of attack at Jing Lie and Jing Lie manages to kill some of them, though at the same time he is injured. Mei Xin Shu is spinning his chain with his right hand. Jing Lie asks Xin Shu if he is from Wudang Sect's Bing Ya Division? Xin Shu smiles a little and then throws the chain at Jing Lie. The speed at which the chain is thrown is faster than that of a crossbow. Jing Lie rolls to 1 side and dodge it. Xin Shu immediately pulls back the chain and throws the other end of the chain with his left hand at Jing Lie. But this time instead of throwing it straight, the chain travels in a vertical motion like a whip slashing at Jing Lie's forehead. This time round, Jing Lie couldn't dodge it and could only use his blade to block the attack. The chain wraps itself against the blade. Jing Lie attempts to pull and retrieves his blade but Xin Shu being very familiar with this chain robbing technique has already adopted the horse stance and is using both of his arms to pull. Using only 1 arm, Jing Lie is no match for Xin Shu's strength. As a result he got pulled into taking 1 big step. If this were a normal 1 Vs 1 fight, Jing Lie shouldn't be wrestling with Xin Shu but rather take advantage of this opportunity to gain distance on Xin Shu so as to reduce the chain's long range advantage.  But right now there are many Wave Dragon King's men, should JIng Lie move forward he would thrust himself into their attacks. Some of the Wave Dragon King's men take this opportunity to attack Jing Lie. Knowing that he cannot get past this group of enemies , Jing Lie abandons his blade . Due to the force at which the chain is being pulled, the blade hits 1 of Wave Dragon King's men. Jing Lie retreats to the edge of the cliff. Xin Shu reveals an expression full of pity; there are few such opponents back on Mt Wudang and Xin Shi didn't get to have a 1 on 1 duel with Jing Lie. Jing Lie jumps down.  Xin Shu asks for light, one of his men gets a stick on fire and throws it down the cliff. Jing Lie is hanging on to his chain ( which is stuck on the wall). As the fire past Jing Lie, he can no longer be seen. But by then Xin Shu has already remembered his position. He lets go of the chain and prepares to throw the blade that is attached to his chain. During this time , Jing Lie throws his blade up. Xin Shu dodges it and it hits one of his man beside him. Xin Shu then throws the blade but it did not hit Jing Lie. The rest of the Wave Dragon King's men then fire their sleeve arrows down the cliff. When more fire is gathered, it is revealed that there is no one hanging on the chain.

-Ling Lan Vs Yao Hua. Ling Lan manages to stop Yao Hua's attack on her left waist with 1 of her hand. Attack manages to hit Ling Lan's waist but at the crucial moment, she uses her hand to stop Yao Hua's attack. She has been using the big blade of hers for so many years, thus strengthening her hands' grip. And in such a critical situation it manages to save her life. Using her other hand, she used the Nodachi's grip to whack Yao Hua's head. Ling Lan is surprised that Yao Hua is in such pain ; she whacked Yao Hua as a reflex and she did not even used much strength. Yao Hua keeps on taking many steps back, many images are appearing in her mind ; Ling Lan seems to become more then 10 feet tall, her nodachi seems to be alight with blue flames etc. Yao Hua is having such a reaction because she went straight into battle after eating Zhao Ling Dan. As a result of the vigorous movements the drugs are moving at a faster rate , which is twice as intense compared to  her normal dosage. Zhao Ling Dan increases the body senses and reaction speed which is advantageous in fights , but at the same time it makes the brain more sensitive. A sudden assault to the brain causes excessive stimulation to the brain causing Yao Hua to have hallucinations. Years ago when Wudang Sect destroyed Wu Yi Cult, they obtained many strange drugs like Zhao Ling Dan. Many of the drugs can enhance the human body functions and is very good for fighting in battle . But Wudang Sect abandoned most of them after some experiments. 1 of the reasons is that many such unpredictable weaknesses arise. Yao Hua sinks deeper in a frantic state, even more then those Wave Dragon King's men who are hypnotized. Occasionally she absent mindedly brandishes her blades, laughs loudly and saliva flows down her mouth  . This would be a good time to kill her, but Ling Lan has lost quite a lot of blood and she is unsure if she should attack Yao Hua during this period of time. Yao Hua runs away. Ling Lan walks towards the origin of the woman's scream that she heard earlier. Every time she tries to run , she is in a lot of pain and couldn't gather the energy to do so.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Novel 7 part 6_ 





- Back to Wave Dragon King Vs Lian Fei Hong. Wave Dragon King uses only 1 hand to throw the lady's corpse at Fei Hong. If the incoming corpse was other non living object, Fei Hong would have smash or dodge it and let the object smash into the wall. But Fei Hong is unwilling to do so, and so he 'catches' the corpse into his bosom. Wave Dragon King anticipated this and strikes at Fei Hong's waist. However Fei Hong is a man with many experience, he knew Wave Dragon King's intention when he threw the corpse. Fei Hong has always been a man who do not bother about trifles , he hasn't reach the stage where he would rather take the hit then to save a dead body. And so he uses the corpse's waist to take the incoming hit while attacking Wave Dragon King's throat with his sword. Wave Dragon King never wanted to fight Fei Hong in close combat, after seeing that his strike wouldnt hit Fei Hong he pulls back his blade and returns to his place among his hostages. Wave Dragon King slashes a nearby  boy's neck, and then strikes Fei Hong's eyes. Fei Hong dodges and thinks that if he doesn't stop Wave Dragon King in time , it wouldn't be long before everyone else in the rooms die. Fei Hong attacks Wave Dragon King's chest but he dodges it. If it wasn't for Wave Dragon King using the hostages as meat shields, Fei Hong could have press on with his attacks. Unlike Fei Hong who is afraid of hurting the hostages, Wave Dragon King doesn't care about all of these and continues attacking.  In such a situation, Fei Hong is unable to fully utilize his martial arts  because his most specialized techniques , Flying Method and Hua Fa (refer to Hall of Mastery #23 if you forget what they are) can only be used in a wider area. They continue fighting.  Wave Dragon King keeps on attacking the innocent citizens, Fei Hong isn't absolutely confident that he can defeat Wave Dragon King so he tries to push away the people who are in Wave Dragon King's attacks. Fei Hong abandons his sword and uses  ' Hua Zhan Chui  ' technique on Wave Dragon King. Wave Dragon King stabs through a boy and attacks Fei Hong's chest. Fei Hong manages to use his metal gloves to raise the incoming sword attack which misses Fei Hong vital parts but it still hits the muscle above Fei Hong's collarbone. Wave Dragon King could have cause more damage to Fei Hong had Yan Heng not interfered in time.  Wave Dragon King blocks the attack and kicks a boy at Yan Heng. Yan Heng stops his attack and grabs on to the boy. Wave Dragon King then attacks Yan Heng but Fei Hong assists Yan Heng by attacking Wave Dragon King's back of the knee using his metal fan. Previously Wave Dragon King's attack on Yan Heng is actually a feint.He is anticipating Fei Hong to come forward ( he knows that between Yan Heng and Fei Hong, Fei Hong is the 1 that is more troublesome to deal with)and uses Wudang Form Sword Technique's Zhui Xing Jie Mai ( Chasing to cut arteries). However in just a moment after the sword barely touches Fei Hong's wrist's arteries , he manages to turn his wrist away. As a result the sword did not hit the vital points but the sword still manages to cause a deep wound in his right forearm causing blood to shoot out. Just before he loses control of his right arm, he manages to throw the metal fan using Flying Method. Wave Dragon King stops his pace and moves away. But the metal fan stills manages to cause a shallow wound to his right leg. This is the first time he is bleeding tonight, and is also the first time he is bleeding after leaving Wudang Mt 5 years ago to become Wave Dragon King. Yan Heng attacks from the back but Wave Dragon King blocks it , in his men's eyes he is like a god and god cannot bleeds. Wave Dragon King looks so agitated that his expression looks quite exaggerated. He looks at the 2 people who have injuries all over their bodies and thinks that he hasn't fought against people with such determination for a very long time.  Even in normal fighting conditions , he wouldn't necessarily lose against these 2 people , not to mention now that he has got this house full of hostage, he is in a situation where he wouldn't lose . And now a thought crosses his mind ,could it be that tonight he is unlucky? He  believes firmly in Wu Yi Cult. Though he is confident that the gods favor him, but now that he has met with many unexpected resistance today , he can't help but to doubt his own fortune and starts chanting and kills 1 of the citizens as a sacrifice to the gods. Yan Heng and Fei Hong attacks Wave Dragon King , Fei Hong tells the citizens to leave when they have the chance. Wave Dragon King uses 'Wudang Form Sword Technique' to forced their swords away. Fei Hong uses Hua Fa to attack and shouts for Yan Heng to use Qiong Cang Po. ( Yan Heng remembers how He Zi Sheng uses that attack) Wave Dragon King feels an unexpected aura and it's the  1st time he feels that his life is being threatened. He ignores Fei Hong and engages Yan Heng. If Wave Dragon King was Ye Chen Yuan , he would have used  Tai Ji Sword Technique's Yin Jin Luo Kong to intercept the attack just like Chen Yuan did when he was dealing with He Zi Sheng. But Wave Dragon King did not use Tai Ji Sword Technique. Back  when he still part of Wudang Sect, even though he already had the qualifications of wearing the Tai Ji symbol on his clothes, in actual fact he has only been practicing Tai Ji for only a year. And against such a ferocious attack, he is not confident in his own Tai Ji . In the end he chooses to use 'Wudang Force Sword Technique' that he is more confident in using. From the start of the battle till now, his strength has always been above Yan Heng's , but he underestimates the energy generated by Yan Heng's determination. Due to the force of the attack, the web between the thumb and forefinger of Wave Dragon King's hand bleeds. He is surprised by the force of the attack and tries to use his footwork to relieve the strength of the attack. But the attack breaks his balance causing him to kneel on the floor. Fei Hong tries to use this opportunity to attack but having used up too much energy his attack is too slow.  Now that Yan Heng is using up his strength , all Wave Dragon has to do is to endure and he can regain his balance. But Tong Qing arrives and attack. Wave Dragon King has no time to distinguish how strong Tong Qing is and decides to abandon fighting against Yan Heng and rolls to the side . But Tong Qing manages to strike his head scarf and at the same time drawing blood . Having being injured twice tonight, he is unable to clearly see the situation and thus escapes out of the building. Outside the building stands Wang Shou Ren and his 6 pupils holding sword. As Wave Dragon King does not know who they are , he is surprised that there are still so many fighters. The  7 of them did not un sheathe their sword. Wave Dragon King is thinking about Yan Heng; that in just a short amount of time is able repeatedly unleash strength that he miscalculated. He then spend his thoughts on the 7 newcomers and if they had the same kind of sword technique as Yan Heng... He is thinking that even Yao Hua who is out to do such a small thing is not back yet. He wonders if the gods do not protect him? He says that he will be back and when he comes back he will slaughter everyone in Lu Ling to worship the gods. And he leaves. The plan of having the 7 of them stand there and not move comes from Shou Ren, he remembers Jing Lie saying that a martial arts expert is able to deduce how powerful one is by looking at one's posture so Shou Ren suggest that the 7 of them do not move during the 'showdown'. Ling Lan meets up with them. Fei Hong is revealed to be 62 years old.

-E Er Han, Han Si Dao and some of Wave Dragon King's men are at a village gathering the villagers while preparing to kill them so as to complete the task given by Wave Dragon King. Yuan Xing then arrives on a carriage pulled by 4 bandits. The bandits are very scared after seeing the Wave Dragon King's men. Si Dao loves killing monks.  Si Dao then attacks Yuan Xing thinking that Yuan Xing will use his staff to block the attack . Si Dao intends to use the same strategy that he used on Yan Heng. But Yuan Xing uses his fists which is fitted with armor to break the sword and uses Shaolin's 5 Form Fist Technique's Dan Long Chu Hai ( Single Dragon Goes Out To The Sea) and whacks Si Dao's face. Si Dao tries to stand but can't, blood is flowing profusely down his nose. Yuan Xing says that they must be those Wudang Disciples that he has heard about. Yuan Xing and Er Han prepares to fight.

- Back to Lu Ling. Jiu Niu has just recently returned to Lu Ling with the previously captive women. Even though Yan Heng has more bandages on him then Fei Hong , his wounds are more shallow compared to Fei Hong's. Shou Ren looks at the injured and feels that he too should shoulder the burden of protecting Lu Ling. Yan Heng feels that after yesterday's fight he has figured something out. He feels that his sword cannot be filled with only vengeance, vengeance is now half of it with the other half being filled with the heavy responsibility of reviving Qing Cheng Sect. And that having such strong powers he should be thinking on how to use it for the world. And he believes that is the true Qing Cheng way of sword. Shou Ren wants to go out of Lu Ling to do something and wonders if Yan Heng could follow him. Yan Heng follows him, Yan Heng asks Shou Ren where are they going and what are they doing? Shou Ren replies that they are going to borrow army. 
*
The end.*


Important characters that appeared in this volume:

•Jing Lie
•Ling Lan- The japanese lady who wields a nodachi
•Yan Heng - From Qing Cheng Sect
•Fei Hong - Ex Kong Tong Sect Leader. Age: 62. 
•Tong Qing - Ming Jiang Gang's Leader's Daugther
•Shou Ren - Lu Ling's ex- magistrate.
•Wave Dragon King
•Mei Xin Shu - Wave Dragon King's Shi Di
•Yao Hua - Female Bandit
•Er Han- Wave Dragon King's lackey
•Si Dao - Wave Dragon King's lackey







With so much cutting of the post i get a feeling i will make alot of mistakes.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2012)

you could just upload it to media fire as a doc/txt file and post the link here xD

btw how far is the manga in compared to the novel?


----------



## hadou (Aug 9, 2012)

Chapter 28 is out

Ch.35

It looks like the next chapter will bring trouble for the Japanese woman, and hopefully more amazing fights.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 9, 2012)

hadou said:


> Chapter 28 is out
> 
> Ch.35
> 
> It looks like the next chapter will bring trouble for the Japanese woman, and hopefully more amazing fights.


That's not the Japanese woman talking at the end, it's the girl Tongjing.

Very glad that we've moved back to the characters I actually care about.


----------



## hadou (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought it was the Japanese woman; my mistake.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 9, 2012)

It was a nice read, loved the interactions within the group.


----------



## hadou (Aug 9, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> It was a nice read, loved the interactions within the group.



I like the balance between the action and character development. Most series concentrate on one, but this one maintains a nice balance.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2012)

finally back to the main cast


----------



## Stringer (Aug 9, 2012)

Muk said:


> finally back to the main cast


Haha yeah, Yao's display of skills was impressive no doubt, but I had also began to miss our main characters. That's where the fun's at.



hadou said:


> I like the balance between the action and character development. Most series concentrate on one, but this one maintains a nice balance.


Agreed.


----------



## hdiuy (Aug 14, 2012)

Muk said:


> you could just upload it to media fire as a doc/txt file and post the link here xD
> 
> btw how far is the manga in compared to the novel?



My word doc file is pretty unorganised, the forum version looks alot better. I guess the next time i will try uploading to photobucket. Chapter 28 is still at novel volume 3. Manhua vol 7 ends at the very early parts of novel volume 4. Currently there are 11 novel volumes.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2012)

Egscans released chapter 29


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

I've started to finally like Yan as a character. :33 

Can't wait for the group to see the headmaster's skill.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm also eager to see how Yan and Jing's will react when they first witness the Headmaster's abilities with their own eyes.

It's a good thing that Tong stayed behind to further hone her skills, with her level of skills I think she would have unfortunately been a hindrance. That said I'm sure she'll surprise us with her improvements next time she's shown.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 28, 2012)

She'll surprise us with her boobs the next time we see her.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 4, 2012)

Lovely color pages.

That new volume cover is awesome. And the character seen in the left side of the cover looks pretty interesting too, nice design.


----------



## hadou (Oct 15, 2012)

Chapter 31 is out

Batoto


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

I get the feeling that the new guy will join the group.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 18, 2012)

Would be great if he did, he somewhat reminds of goku with his staff and large appetite. I was also a bit surprised by the amount of people that traveled across the lands just to see the Headmaster.


----------



## Excalibur (Nov 17, 2012)

:amazed, Are you kiddin' me? Why isn't this ridiculously awesome manga getting any recognition? 

Just caught up to the current chapters just recently and I have to say that guy Yao Lianzhou is something else. Wouldn't be surprised if he's in Xian sooner than expected. Can't wait to see what techniques the monk will show.


----------



## Kumanri (Dec 29, 2012)

Bumps for this thread!

Chapters 32 to 35 are already out long ago it seems. 

noting that the speed with which Uryu was dodging was getting slower

After the incident at Huashan, Yao Lianzhou goes MIA for a short period of time. I am still amused to no ends for his choice of hiding place. 

The main casts now get sufficient character development, especially for Yan Heng. The dilemma he faced in the recent chapters is an important test of his character and he has to make a choice whether to restore the reputation of his school with the quick and easy way or to fight against Wudang through his own abilities. Not an easy choice for a kid like him with so little social experience. 

I look forward to see how the Xi'an arc gets drawn. It is one bloody exciting arc with loads of fighting!


----------



## Rozalin (Jan 27, 2013)

I really hope that a new chapter will be released soon. Love this manhua.


----------



## korpus (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea of when chapter 36 is due? Recently discovered this gem, really enjoying it so far. Can't wait to see the Shaolin monk in action!


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 3, 2013)

I think the translation group just released a nice batch lately!

This is for chapter 36. Earlier ones also available.
Ch.394


----------



## korpus (Feb 7, 2013)

Getting psyched! What is everyone looking forward towards seeing? I'm looking forward towards seeing Yan fighting again, to see the progress he has made since training the girl. Also, dual-wielding Dragon-Tiger swords!


----------



## Rozalin (Feb 7, 2013)

I would love to Yan Heng fight again. I'm really loving him as a character.  he's awesome! XD I would like to the Shaolin monk show some of his fighting skills as well. Looking forward to the next chapter!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 7, 2013)

All of what you guys are saying plus, I want to know what is that girl up to in the beginning, the one that told him to give up fighting and settle down. I wonder how she would react if she seem him with Tong Jing.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 7, 2013)

Rozalin said:


> I would like to the Shaolin monk show some of his fighting skills as well. Looking forward to the next chapter!


Yeah same here, he seems interesting. Hopefully he will stick around.

We're certainly going to see some cool fights, can't wait.


----------



## Tandaradei (Feb 8, 2013)

I kinda feel bad for lao, poisoning him was a cheap shot. Can't wait for him to get well again and fuck up some good-guys


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 17, 2013)

New Chapter Release! *Chapter 37.*

Very Impressive moves from Yuanxing. His strength is incredible, but I'm even more impressed by this Silang guy. Wudang continues to impress even with the display of an underling. I won't say whether the monk is defeated or not as of yet but, judging from that last panel it sure seems like Silang's blade penetrated Yuanxing's armor. And lol at Silang being on the defensive on purpose. His face was priceless.


----------



## Rozalin (Feb 17, 2013)

Excalibur said:


> New Chapter Release! *Chapter 37.*
> 
> Very Impressive moves from Yuanxing. His strength is incredible, but I'm even more impressed by this Silang guy. Wudang continues to impress even with the display of an underling. I won't say whether the monk is defeated or not as of yet but, judging from that last panel it sure seems like Silang's blade penetrated Yuanxing's armor. And lol at Silang being on the defensive on purpose. His face was priceless.



I don't think that Yaunxing is down for the count just yet. I get the feeling that this fight is just getting started. XD and lol at Jing Lie "how could I have been following you if I'm right in front of you?"  and yes, Silang is an impressive martial artist, can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Stringer (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd be a bit surprised too if Yuanxing was taken out this early into the fray, nice cliffhanger though. Great chapter, and as mentioned by Excalibur, an impressive showing on both side.


----------



## hadou (Feb 17, 2013)

What a great chapter. I do not think the Shaolin monk is down for the count. The art of this series is amazing, and compliments the narrative and action greatly.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah guy, I wish scans would come out on a much more regular basis.


----------



## Tandaradei (Feb 20, 2013)

does anyon? know how many chapters are out in china?


----------



## Rozalin (Feb 20, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> does anyon? know how many chapters are out in china?



Well, I don't know about chapters, but the latest chapter that was released is from volume 8 and volume 9 is already out. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tandaradei (Feb 21, 2013)

Rozalin said:


> Well, I don't know about chapters, but the latest chapter that was released is from volume 8 and volume 9 is already out. Hope that helps.



thanks.
hopefully blood and steel gets more attention soon, so the translators speed things up 


I wonder how the fight between the shaolin and the wudong turns out. the monk can't be defeated already but I can't see one of the 5(?) wudong dying this early eather.
Silang kinda has this "fodder design", nothing special about him so I guess it's not unlikely that he will lose in the end.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 15, 2013)

38 is out

 guy


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2013)

Those poor fools had no idea what they were getting into.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 17, 2013)

TBF he started (or at least continued) a needless conflict massacring entire schools purely for the sake of finding out whose strongest so I find it hard to sympathize with him. Sure the poisoning was underhanded, but when you start wiping out schools for no real reason your hardly one to talk.


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 17, 2013)

There is actually a background story to how Wudang evolved to what it became today and it should be revealed many chapters later. 

As for underhand means, Wudang may not be the fairest fighters especially when they swarmed weaker prey in bigger groups (esp vs Ermei). However, in their expeditions that we have seen so far, it usually seems like Wudang had fewer people with them when they visited the rival schools' territory. Ye Chenyuan risked getting wiped when his Team Crow visited Qingcheng in the beginning. Yao Lianzhou proved to be the fairest fighter when he single-handedly wiped Huashan alone with sheer prowess.

Wudang is definitely more extreme and they left no men alive after a test of prowess. Completing exterminating or assimilating their defeated foes may prove to be detrimental to them in the future.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 17, 2013)

Kumanri said:


> There is actually a background story to how Wudang evolved to what it became today and it should be revealed many chapters later.
> 
> As for underhand means, Wudang may not be the fairest fighters especially when they swarmed weaker prey in bigger groups (esp vs Ermei). However, in their expeditions that we have seen so far, it usually seems like Wudang had fewer people with them when they visited the rival schools' territory. Ye Chenyuan risked getting wiped when his Team Crow visited Qingcheng in the beginning. Yao Lianzhou proved to be the fairest fighter when he single-handedly wiped Huashan alone with sheer prowess.
> 
> Wudang is definitely more extreme and they left no men alive after a test of prowess. Completing exterminating or assimilating their defeated foes may prove to be detrimental to them in the future.



Numerical advantage doesn't change anything, it's simply a fact of intent , the schools we see didn't want to engage a school wide battle to the death they weren't prepared for it. That in itself is a massive advantage. The obvious difference in skills, just compounds that that. If you give a relative novice a  knife that doesn't make it ok for a trained professional to kill you with a stick. It's obviously not as extreme as that but you get my point. It's like civilains  (people no interested in war) against an army(people trained in war), that's shit's just plain not fai, there's nothing honourable about that to be with.


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 17, 2013)

You have brought up an interesting point of "fighting to the death" and not expecting to do so. This is precisely the notion Wudang is challenging the other schools. They believed that the moment you hold a sword, you have to kill (and not for self-defense or protecting the weak). If one is not prepared to kill, then they simply fall prey to the stronger ones. This is the "martial path" that Wudang is currently pursuing hence making them the antagonist. 

Previously other schools might have also originated from warring and killing backgrounds but have toned down during peace times. As to why Wudang completely threw away their peaceful origins for violence and power, we shall read on.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 17, 2013)

_''No strength left within the strong. Tallest in a thousand mountains, yet another is still higher.''_

This guy 

Seeing the headmaster swiftly take down those two Huashan members in his weakened condition was just plain awesome.


----------



## hdiuy (Mar 19, 2013)

For those who are interested ,here are most of the novel volume covers that i have found online.

Novel covers (Enrich publishing)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Volume 1*



*Volume 2*


*Volume 3*


*Volume 4*


Whos that: Yin Xiao Yan (Servant girl from the brothel)

*Volume 5*


Who's that: Should be young Jing Lie

*Volume 6*


----------



## hdiuy (Mar 19, 2013)

cont'd since a single post allows only 10 images 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Volume 7*

Who's that : WDK


Who's that: Should be Wang Shou Ren

*Volume 8*

Who's that: I think it's Yuan Xing

Who's that: Should be Huo Yao Hua

*Volume 9*


----------



## hdiuy (Mar 19, 2013)

cont'd

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Volume 10*

Who's that: Xi Xiao Yan ( Wudang Sect's Bing Ya Division Fighter)



*Volume 11*


Who's that: Mi Zong Sect's Leader : "Yun Yin Shen Xing" Lei Jiu Di . 

*Volume 12*




Novel Covers ( Gaea )

*Spoiler*: __ 




Gaea's edition back covers does not contain any characters.
*Volume 1*


*Volume 2*


*Volume 3*


*Volume 4*


----------



## hdiuy (Mar 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Volume 5*


*Volume 7*

Who's that: Lian Fei Hong

*Volume 8*

Who's that : Jing Lie's attire at the end of the novel.

*Volume 9*

Who's that : Ye Chen Yuan ( 1 of the 3 Wudang Sect's vice leaders. In Charge of Bing Ya Division.)

*Volume 10*

Who's that : I suppose it's Xi Xiao Yan




Novel Covers ( China Renmin University Press Co. Ltd)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Currently this edition only has 6 volumes
*Volume 1*


*Volume 3*


*Volume 4*



*Volume 5*


*Volume 6*


----------



## Stringer (Mar 19, 2013)

I like the covers, especially the ones with Linglan.





hdiuy said:


> *Volume 8*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Yeah, the first character is definitely Yuan Xing.

And the female character in the back cover looks pretty cool.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 27, 2013)

Link removed

new chapter is out! 44 pages of pure awesome! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like the fight between silang and the shaolin is still not decided. I really hope that silang doesn't die without killing his opponent. damn shaolin.


go wudang!


----------



## korpus (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy shit! Amazing chapter, and Yuanxing definitely matched my expectations. Now I just want to see Yan Heng getting some action to show how much he has improved.


----------



## hadou (Mar 27, 2013)

What an amazing chapter. There is no series like this one. It keeps you on edge.


----------



## korpus (Mar 27, 2013)

Also, I didn't expect Jing lie to outclass that Wudang disciple by such a huge margin. Pleasantly surprised


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 28, 2013)

sadly I know nothing about chinese history and traditions. just saw that theere are actually wudang mountains


----------



## Stringer (Apr 3, 2013)

Chapter 40 is out, *here*.

Fanzong is awesome.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 3, 2013)

looks good, only worry atm is it being to realistic by a first glance.(need to be in the mood to read realistic stuff)
Art looks nice, history is interesting, time will tell if i'll give this one a read


----------



## Rozalin (Apr 4, 2013)

The look on Yan Heng's face on that last page. . .wow. . .i'm really anxious to see what happens next! XD


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2013)

Wuxia read?  Definitely checking this out.


----------



## Kumanri (Apr 9, 2013)

I kind of like Gui Danlei and Shang Silang's fights a few chapters back. They proved that even Wudang's disciples could hold their grounds against others without having to solely rely on their leaders. 

I should say the anti-Wudang alliance should count themselves lucky that the Crow squad led by Ye Chenyuan is not here. That guy is one of the most ruthless....


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 13, 2013)

new chapter is out :amazed
Proof



I'm slowly starting to like yan heng, at least he's got honor.


----------



## hadou (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome chapter. He definitely has some skills.


----------



## korpus (Apr 13, 2013)

New chapters are coming out quickly now, love it!


----------



## Rozalin (Apr 13, 2013)

Really enjoyed the flashback in this chapter and seeing Yan Heng in action was awesome.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2013)

I was more impressed with Fanzong's performance, actually.

He fared quite well given how much he was at a disadvantage.

Nonetheless it was nice to see Yan receive some more character development.


----------



## hdiuy (May 12, 2013)

For those who're interested in viewing some pictures from manhua volume 10 : to get beat up by everyone.


----------



## Tandaradei (May 12, 2013)

hdiuy said:


> For those who're interested in viewing some pictures from manhua volume 10 : to get beat up by everyone.



well thank you for bumping the thread and making me think there was a new chapter 


srsly one month now and nothing. this better be some 60 pages shit


----------



## Stringer (May 12, 2013)

hdiuy said:


> For those who're interested in viewing some pictures from manhua volume 10 : to get beat up by everyone.


Good stuff, that old man on the cover looks alpha as fuck.

Seems like my waifu Linglan will get another good fight very soon, can’t wait.

And I need a new chapter, egscans is dragging feet.


----------



## hadou (May 12, 2013)

The old man in the cover looks badass.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 8, 2013)

Ch.15
Ch.15
Ch.15



after decades of waiting the new chapter is out :amazed


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 8, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> Ch.15
> Ch.15
> Ch.15
> 
> ...



had to reread a few chapters before I knew what was going on; too bad the series isn't released more frequently, we know it deserves so!


----------



## Stringer (Jun 9, 2013)

Ah, I'm glad Fanzong wasn’t killed off this chapter

He’s pretty cool


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 16, 2013)

Seriously

new chapter is out!



does anyone else find it incredibly hard to get back into manhua? I have serious problems with remebering chinese names, I don't even know how the protagonist is called


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 16, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> Seriously
> 
> new chapter is out!
> 
> ...



the multitude of characters is confusing, even if I could manage to remember their names.. partly due to the fact that there is too much time between the chapters to really get into it
Most of the time I've got to reread the previous chapter in order to understand what is exactly happening.. Like said before; it deserves to be published more often


----------



## korpus (Jun 16, 2013)

I can remember which name belongs to whom when they mention them (well, most of them). But if someone were to ask me what the protagonists name was I wouldn't be able to answer.

Still, greatly enjoying this manga


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 21, 2013)

Link removed


they seem to release weekly now. I really hope it stays that way


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 21, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> That's not minimal damage.
> 
> 
> they seem to release weekly now. I really hope it stays that way



If it's going to be weekly it's going to surpass Naruto, Bleach, and OP together 

But seriously, 'minor' manga's (or manhua, or whatever they're called) are often more fun to read. Blood and Steel and Feng Shen Ji are good examples of this, but also series like Vagabond. Compared to the bigger series their art is a lot better; not to mention that the story in the bigger manga's often suck (OP as exception)


----------



## korpus (Aug 24, 2013)

Chapter 46 has been released, finally. Great chapter, definitely worth the wait. Am I the only that finds it incredibly satisfying witnessing how Yan Heng evolves? Hoping that he, Jing Lie, Linglan, Tong Jing and the shaolin monk continues to travel together.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking forward to the next, how will he react at those poisoning cowards?


----------



## Stringer (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice chapter, seems like the author is foreshadowing that Tong Jing will become a very capable swordswoman in a foreseeable future.

The fight between Yan Heng and Yao was sweet.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 25, 2013)

Imagine Yao frustration these little bitches and their delusions thinking Yan Heng is able to keep up with him, his just crushed the second strongest style single handed and now Qing Cheng style will be known as the style to fight Wudang equally.


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 25, 2013)

nearly 2 months of waiting...I wish it would come out on a regular basis like every two weeks or so


but great chapter as usual. seeing yao like this is sad I hope the wudang reinforcements arrive soon.


----------



## korpus (Aug 25, 2013)

By the way, does anyone know if this manhua is released monthly or bi-weekly?


----------



## Kumanri (Aug 25, 2013)

A rare occasion where Yao is fighting at a human level.  Otherwise, without the poisoning, every of his opponents get minced in seconds and there is no way the protagonists can ever confront him.

The manhua is released once every 3 months or so? Same goes for the novel. I have recently picked up Volume 11 of the novel. Still going very strong.


----------



## Laillo (Aug 25, 2013)

Amazing series it has my respect.


----------



## Tandaradei (Sep 15, 2013)

Link removed


new chapter out, also some sad news.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 15, 2013)

Awww...man I was wondering why its been so long without a chapter its because its gone on a hiatus


----------



## korpus (Sep 20, 2013)

Nooooooo! I longer how long we will have to wait. I need my fix


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 26, 2013)

My god my god its taking too long please return!!!!


----------



## korpus (Oct 26, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> My god my god its taking too long please return!!!!



When I saw someone had posted in this thread I rushed to see if a new chapter had been released.

Damn you for toying with my feels


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 26, 2013)

korpus said:


> When I saw someone had posted in this thread I rushed to see if a new chapter had been released.
> 
> Damn you for toying with my feels



lol I had a feeling someone would....sorry!


----------



## korpus (Nov 10, 2013)

From EGScans:



> Status update, we have volume 10 and volume 11 fully scanned now.
> TL is ready for ch 1 of volume 10. or chapter 48 on our release, it should be updated on project status already.
> 
> rest are underway, we can expect an release soon ~~,



SOON!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes! About time...thanks for the news.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 19, 2013)

at last the story continues!


----------



## korpus (Nov 21, 2013)

Finally! Looking at the names of the chapters in the volume this will become _intense_!


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 21, 2013)

Glad to see the chapters are continuing!


----------



## korpus (Dec 25, 2013)

New chapter is out. Great stuff!


----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 26, 2013)

I hope Yao gets the antidote soon it hurts to see a badass like him in that state. Although it does add some realism to see that even the strongest fighter in the whole story can be defeated by poisoned tea.


----------



## korpus (Feb 1, 2014)

New chapter out. There seems to be a trend amongst the headmasters to not give a shit about politics and just wanting to fight for the sake of fighting. I like Feihong already!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 1, 2014)

korpus said:


> New chapter out. There seems to be a trend amongst the headmasters to not give a shit about politics and just wanting to fight for the sake of fighting. I like Feihong already!



Well they don't need to talk to prove that they are stronger. Those weaker will use politics to still get power I guess.


----------



## Sharogy (Feb 1, 2014)

actually the translator retired. if u paid attention to the credits of the last few chapters.


----------



## korpus (Feb 28, 2014)

New chapter out. This manhua is so fucking good!


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 24, 2014)

By any chance is this dropped? or is someone not translating it anymore?


----------



## korpus (May 27, 2014)

It's still labelled as an active project, but this long of a break makes you wonder.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2014)

Perhaps they're having trouble finding translators again? Or good raws?


----------



## korpus (May 28, 2014)

Translators probably, they received the entire volume by a fan.


----------



## korpus (Jun 6, 2014)

From EG scans: 





> this project doesnt have a cleaner right now. if you want to help- take the B/W cleaner test and join us~! ~.^



So yeah, will probably be a while.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 7, 2014)

korpus said:


> From EG scans:
> 
> So yeah, will probably be a while.



THANKS. I was wondering why it stopped coming out.


----------



## korpus (Jul 18, 2014)

New chapter is finally out!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 23, 2014)

New Chapter.

Murata has the new chap up. 

Jing-Lee looks badass as a child.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 23, 2014)

And suddenly now fucks were given about the nanhai style.
They totally deserved to be wiped out., with rigging matches and blatant favoritism, regardless of skill.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 23, 2015)

*Ch. 59* Murata 60 RAW is up


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 20, 2015)

*Ch. 60* Link removed


----------

